# So you think you know Arnold?



## Curt James (Nov 12, 2011)

Look at the image below. Guess the movie's name. First correct answer gets repped. 

Do it for fun or for the green dots (or both)! Here's the first image. What's the movie's title?


----------



## Thatguy21 (Nov 12, 2011)

Jingle all the way


----------



## Curt James (Nov 12, 2011)

A winnah! Reps on recharge, good sir!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6t3lSlMHkQ
Ffwd to :23 for the image.


----------



## banker23 (Nov 12, 2011)

Please sir, can I have some more?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZrgxHvNNUc


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 12, 2011)

Damn I was too slow lol!! Arnold is the man!!


----------



## Curt James (Nov 12, 2011)

banker23 said:


> Please sir, can I have some more?
> (snip)



I'll post another one later today. That's as much notice as I'll give, though. 



D-Latsky said:


> Damn I was too slow lol!! Arnold is the man!!



 Agreed! And you'll be at the Arnold Classic in just a few short months.


----------



## Curt James (Nov 12, 2011)

Look at the image below. Guess the movie's name. First correct answer gets repped. 

Here's the image. What's the movie's title?


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 12, 2011)

Eraser


----------



## Curt James (Nov 12, 2011)

^^^^ Correct! Reps in about an hour or so. Thank you for playing. 

Going to have to make these more difficult. lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYfiV8rb3fA
Ffwd to 1:44 for the image.


----------



## Curt James (Nov 12, 2011)

Next game around 7 p.m. EST tomorrow -- Sunday, November 13.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 12, 2011)

see the link i just sent you


----------



## Curt James (Nov 12, 2011)

^^^^ Scored 100%. 

Thanks for the link! >>>> *Obscure Arnold Schwarzenegger Movies Photo Quiz Question 1*


----------



## Curt James (Nov 13, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Next game *around 7 p.m. EST* tomorrow -- Sunday, November 13.



Okay, so I got the time wrong entirely. 

Here's the image. What's the movie's title?


----------



## banker23 (Nov 13, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Okay, so I got the time wrong entirely.
> 
> Here's the image. What's the movie's title?


 
I have to guess on this one but I'll say Twins since I see arnold is wearing a white suit!

That's the only movie I ever saw Arnold wear white in...but I never saw Junior...please don't use any junior pics! They don't count!


----------



## banker23 (Nov 13, 2011)

Curt James said:


> ^^^^ Scored 100%.
> 
> Thanks for the link! >>>> *Obscure Arnold Schwarzenegger Movies Photo Quiz Question 1*


 
I got 100 too...but they do give text clues so your thread is potentially harder (e.g. on the conan one I would've had a hard time guessing which conan if the text did not say it came _after _the Conan movies). Also, it's multiple choice...Long live the NTAM thread!


----------



## Curt James (Nov 14, 2011)

banker23 said:


> I have to guess on this one but I'll say *Twins* since I see arnold is wearing a white suit!(snip)



lol  "Junior" counts!

You're correct with "Twins"!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRdcL2qKt6k
Ffwd to 1:11 for the image.



banker23 said:


> I got 100 too...but they do give text clues so your thread is potentially harder (e.g. on the conan one I would've had a hard time guessing which conan if the text did not say it came _after _the Conan movies). Also, it's multiple choice...*Long live the NTAM thread!*





Thanks for playing!


----------



## Curt James (Nov 14, 2011)

Study Guide... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25O4-J4mSXE


----------



## Curt James (Nov 15, 2011)

Guess the movie's name. First correct answer gets repped. 

Here's the image.


----------



## Curt James (Nov 15, 2011)

This _should _be a puzzler. Clues or another image from the same film if necessary!


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 15, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Guess the movie's name. First correct answer gets repped.
> 
> Here's the image.



Is it True Lies? OR The 6th Day?


----------



## Curt James (Nov 15, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> Is it True Lies? OR *The 6th Day?*



Newp.

This film is, however, _the very next Schwarzenegger movie after_ "The 6th Day".


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 15, 2011)

Last Action Hero?


----------



## MDR (Nov 15, 2011)

Collateral Damage


----------



## Curt James (Nov 15, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> Last Action Hero?



No, .



MDR said:


> Collateral Damage



Yes, .

"The 6th Day" was released in 2000 and then "Collateral Damage" arrived in 2002.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGkCjUiqGeg
Ffwd to 2:02 for the image.


----------



## banker23 (Nov 16, 2011)

I can't wait for new Arnold movies!

How 'bout a Pumping Iron: Senior edition with Arnold, Lou, and Dave Draper to name a few:





The blonde bomber still lokks like he's got it!


----------



## squigader (Nov 16, 2011)

This was fun, even without the reps! More!


----------



## Curt James (Nov 16, 2011)

Here's another "Study Guide":

* Top 25 Arnold Schwarzenegger Movies

* 

 *1.  Terminator 2 - Judgment Day 

* 

 *2.  The Terminator 

*

 *3.  Terminator 3 - Rise of the Machines 

*

 *4.  True Lies* 



 *5.  Last Action Hero* 



 *6.  The 6th Day

*

 *7.  Batman & Robin* 



 *8.  Eraser* 



 *9.  End of Days* 



 *10.  Total Recall* 



 *11.  Predator

*

 *12.  Jingle All the Way

*

 *13.  Commando* 



 *14.  Kindergarten Cop* 



 *15.  Collateral Damage* 



 *16.  The Running Man* 



 *17.  Raw Deal* 



 *18.  Red Heat* 



 *19.  Twins* 



 *20.  Junior* 



 *21.  Conan the Barbarian* 



 *22.  Conan the Destroyer* 



 *23.  Red Sonja [VHS]* 



 *24.  Hercules in New York* 



 *25.  Pumping Iron

*From: *Amazon.com: Top 25 Arnold Schwarzenegger Movies*


----------



## Curt James (Nov 16, 2011)

banker23 said:


> I can't wait for new Arnold movies!
> 
> How 'bout a Pumping Iron: Senior edition with Arnold, Lou, and Dave Draper to name a few:
> 
> ...



Agreed! 

And, yeah, a senior version of "Pumping Iron" would be awesome. Louie would probably put Arnold to shame on a physique stage at this point.


----------



## Curt James (Nov 16, 2011)

squigader said:


> This was fun, even without the reps! *More!*



Here's another! What's the movie's title?


----------



## Curt James (Nov 16, 2011)

MDR said:


> Collateral Damage



Should be able to rep you in about two hours! Thanks for playing, MDR.


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 16, 2011)

Watching Raw Deal for the first time. I was a child when this came out and never hear of it. It's good!


----------



## Curt James (Nov 16, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> Watching *Raw Deal* for the first time. I was a child when this came out and never hear of it. It's good!








YouTube Video











Darren McGavin, TV's "Night Stalker" is in the beginning of that film. He also starred in "A Christmas Story".

Bump to the new page... 



Curt James said:


> Here's another! What's the movie's title?



^^^^ This movie was released almost 20 years before "Raw Deal".


----------



## chucky1 (Nov 16, 2011)

is it *Hercules in New York*


----------



## banker23 (Nov 16, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Here's another! What's the movie's title?


 
The jane mansfield story? very young here but I don't remember a suit in stay hungry...


----------



## banker23 (Nov 16, 2011)

Curt James said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
can't be jayne mansfeld story then damn! this one's hard! I'll go with the guty that said Hercules in NY


----------



## MDR (Nov 16, 2011)

chucky1 said:


> is it *Hercules in New York*


 
Also known as Hercules Goes Bananas


----------



## Curt James (Nov 17, 2011)

chucky1 said:


> is it *Hercules in New York*



Correct!



banker23 said:


> The jane mansfield story? very young here but I don't remember a suit in stay hungry...



Newp. 



banker23 said:


> can't be jayne mansfeld story then damn! this one's hard! I'll go with the guy that said Hercules in NY







MDR said:


> Also known as *Hercules Goes Bananas*



Also correct! 

New quiz and reps applied tomorrow. Thanks for playing! 






YouTube Video










Ffwd to :48 for the image.


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 17, 2011)

Its a shame Netflix doesnt have lot most of his movies. I did find *Hercules in New York *streaming on my Xbox. Another movie Im watching for the first time.


----------



## chucky1 (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## banker23 (Nov 17, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> Its a shame Netflix doesnt have lot most of his movies. I did find *Hercules in New York *streaming on my Xbox. Another movie Im watching for the first time.


 
I never watched it because he's voiced over...think I'll try it though.


----------



## Curt James (Nov 17, 2011)

^^^^ It's goofy fun. And  no quiz tonight. Laptop giving me issues -- typing this on my iPad wannabe (Samsung Galaxy tablet).


----------



## Curt James (Nov 17, 2011)

If anyone wants to post up an image I'll rep the winner.


----------



## MDR (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## chucky1 (Nov 17, 2011)

MDR said:


>



*stay hungry*


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Nov 17, 2011)

^Chucky got it.


----------



## Curt James (Nov 18, 2011)

Winnah, winnah, chicken dinnah! Reps on recharge!


----------



## banker23 (Nov 18, 2011)

My prediction is that within the next ten years, we will be watching movies with former actors re-animated with computer generation. Arnold would be a prime candidate since he is so physical (versus dramatic) and he could still voice himself.

Hollywood will have to do this to save the action genre because all our modern action heroes suck compared to Arnold, Sly, VanDamme, etc.

...even Statham and VinDiesel are getting old with really no one in sight to take up the action mantle.

Imagine a terminator reboot with Arnold in his prime...


----------



## MDR (Nov 18, 2011)

chucky1 said:


> *stay hungry*


 
Excellent-consider yourself repped


----------



## sassy69 (Nov 18, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Here's another! What's the movie's title?




Wow he looks young there! Hercules in New York??


----------



## Curt James (Nov 18, 2011)

banker23 said:


> My prediction is that within the next ten years, we will be watching *movies with former actors re-animated with computer generation. Arnold would be a prime candidate *since he is so physical (versus dramatic) and he could still voice himself.
> 
> Hollywood will have to do this to save the action genre because all our modern action heroes suck compared to Arnold, Sly, VanDamme, etc.
> 
> ...



_Arnold _had a cameo in Salvation courtesy of CGI.

*How Old School Effects Brought Schwarzenegger's T-800 Back from 1983*

How the new _Terminator Salvation_ movie used 25-year old props to recreate the T-800.
*
Warning, spoilers ahead.*

    By Erik Sofge
October 1, 2009

*When Arnold Schwarzenegger's* face appears onscreen in _Terminator Salvation_, it's precisely as it should be: wide, menacing and trapped in 1983. If the first three _Terminator_  films were a flipbook portrait of an action star entering middle age,  the fourth installment resets the iconic actor's cinematic clock with a  climactic fight scene that blends the latest digital effects with a  prosthetic prop that's been shelved for a quarter-century. The result is  the resurrection of the killer robot that launched a franchise—and a  feat of time travel that's worth the price of admission. 

Schwarzenegger's digital cameo comes late in the movie (*spoilers ahead*),  as human resistance leader John Connor (Christian Bale) duels what is,  for his time period, a brand new kind of android assassin, the T-800.  For Connor, this particular model of Terminator was a formative  childhood figure. First, a T-800 was sent back through time to the 1980s  to kill Connor's mother, before he was even born. In 1991, another one  appeared, this time serving as a combination bodyguard (against the  liquid Terminator T-1000),  robotic pet, and de facto father figure. Finally, an updated version  showed up in 2003, to save the predestined messiah figure one last time.  Now, in the year 2018, a freshly minted T-800 is trying to kill John  Connor, closing this bizarre Freudian loop (or is it wormhole?). Getting  the face right was crucial, not just for the scene's dramatic impact,  but for the meta-movie thrill of seeing Schwarzenegger at his most  iconic—without the actor-turned-Governor even showing up on set. 

If the cameo has a death mask quality to it, there's a reason—the basis of the digital model wasn't _Benjamin Button_-esque retrofit of Schwarzenegger's present-day face, but a life mask created in 1983 by Stan Winston Studios. "We dug out our original cast from the first _Terminator_  movie, and created a new, cleaned-up, properly textured life-size  bust," says John Rosengrant, the animatronics and special makeup effects  supervisor for _Terminator Salvation_. Rosengrant has worked on all of the _Terminator_  movies, and his company, Legacy Effects, is essentially a renamed  version of Stan Winston Studios (the name is a reference to Winston, the legendary visual effects wizard who died last year). Although _Salvation_  director McG told the Los Angeles Daily News that "it's the  Schwarzenegger created from the scans from the first picture,"  Rosengrant points out that taking 3D scans wasn't an option 25 years  ago, when the state-of-the-art in prosthetics required building a cast  of Arnold's head out of dental alginate. Along with that vintage  lifemask, Legacy had inherited extensive photographic reference of  Schwarzenegger from 1983, taken to help Winston's team recreate accurate  details (such as eyebrows, hair and skin tone). 

Rosengrantz sent those photos, as well as castings taken of the new bust  his team created, to Industrial Light & Magic, which handled the  movie's digital effects. That period-accurate reference, he believes,  helped create a visual that's as effective as it is unnerving. "I was  trained as more of a traditional artist, and sculptor, and portraiture  is always about the sum of the parts and the details," Rosengrant says.  "If you don't have everything landing in the right place, any mistakes  become monumental. And that becomes magnified when you're dealing with a  face that's as recognizable as Arnold's."  

This combination of traditional and computer-generated effects is more  clear-cut in some of the movie's other robots, such as the T-600  android, an even bulkier predecessor to the bodybuilder-size T-800.  Legacy created a fully animatronic, 7-ft. 4-in. T-600 for some shots, as  well as a costume that featured blue-screened sections, which ILM  turned into see-though gaps in the robot's clothing and rubbery flesh.  Rosengrant's team also used blue-screen strips in Marcus Wright's (Sam  Worthington) makeup, again allowing metallic components to be digitally  inserted. But in a movie full of new, lethal robots, from swimming,  insectoid "hydro-bots" to a towering humanoid model that stuffs humans  into an airborne cattle car, it's the return of the T-800 that inspires  real dread. That Arnold's Cold War-era face doesn't utter a word is all  the better—science fiction's best impression of the Grim Reaper is back.  And, for once, he doesn't have to announce it.f

From *How Old School Effects Brought Schwarzenegger's T-800 Back from 1983 - Popular Mechanics
*


----------



## chucky1 (Nov 18, 2011)

MDR said:


> Excellent-consider yourself repped



Thanks guys, this is fun


----------



## Curt James (Nov 18, 2011)

YouTube Video















YouTube Video















YouTube Video











*Related:*





YouTube Video















YouTube Video











*D'OH!:*





YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Nov 18, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> Wow he looks young there! Hercules in New York??



Yup. Arnold was just 22 years old. He could actually have been _21_. The film was released in 1969 while Arnold was born July 30, 1947.


----------



## Curt James (Nov 18, 2011)

First correct answer gets repped. 

Here's the image. What's the movie's title?


----------



## chucky1 (Nov 18, 2011)

ill let some one else try this time, come on lets see who takes it


----------



## Curt James (Nov 19, 2011)

*Clues:* Not an action flick, title has four syllables.


----------



## MDR (Nov 19, 2011)

The Long Goodbye


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 19, 2011)

Curt James;2558076
[B said:
			
		

> D'OH!:[/B]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That CGI Arnold Terminator is wicked!


----------



## Curt James (Nov 19, 2011)

MDR said:


> The Long Goodbye



Newp.

That was the other movie I searched for on YouTube but couldn't snag a good image from the video. Does fit the four-syllable clue, though. 



TJTJ said:


> That CGI Arnold Terminator is wicked!



Agreed!


----------



## Curt James (Nov 19, 2011)

Curt James said:


> First correct answer gets repped.
> 
> Here's the image. What's the movie's title?



Released in 1979, this comedy is nearly two hours in length and has a huge cast of many names I'd bet you'd recognize.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Nov 19, 2011)

^ Scavenger Hunt. Man, I forgot that movie existed!


----------



## Curt James (Nov 19, 2011)

GreatWhiteTruth said:


> ^ *Scavenger Hunt*. Man, I forgot that movie existed!



Winnah! 






YouTube Video










Ffwd to 1:02 for the image.


----------



## banker23 (Nov 20, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Winnah!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Another movie I'll have to find!


----------



## Curt James (Nov 22, 2011)

Look at the image below. Guess the movie's name. First correct answer gets repped.


----------



## banker23 (Nov 22, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Look at the image below. Guess the movie's name. First correct answer gets repped.


 
Predator!


----------



## Curt James (Nov 22, 2011)

banker23 said:


> Predator!



Winner!  Reps on recharge.






YouTube Video










Ffwd to 1:49 for the image.


----------



## GFR (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (Nov 22, 2011)

I know it. lol ^^^^


----------



## chucky1 (Nov 23, 2011)

pumping iron


----------



## Curt James (Nov 23, 2011)

^^^^ Newp.

*Clues: *


 This movie was released in 1973, Schwarzenegger's only film that year.
 Filmed all over California including Los Angeles, Malibu, Pasadena, and Hollywood.
 Arnold was uncredited in this flick.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Nov 23, 2011)

Curt James said:


> ^^^^ Newp.
> 
> *Clues: *
> 
> ...



I was going to say Beach bums of San Pedro or whatever it was called... After this I am going to say *The Long Goodbye*.


----------



## Curt James (Nov 23, 2011)

^^^^ Winner!






YouTube Video















YouTube Video


----------



## tacoman (Nov 24, 2011)

man I think I love every arnold movie


----------



## tacoman (Nov 24, 2011)

YouTube Video










a man of so many witty ass lines


----------



## Curt James (Nov 24, 2011)

Look at the image below. Guess the movie's name. First correct answer gets repped.


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 24, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Look at the image below. Guess the movie's name. First correct answer gets repped.



Total Recall


----------



## Curt James (Nov 24, 2011)

^^^^ Correct! 

Bonus! What was he saying and who was he saying it _to _in that image?


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 24, 2011)

I think he just shot his wife and said "consider it a divorce"


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Nov 24, 2011)

Curt James said:


> ^^^^ Correct!
> 
> Bonus! What was he saying and who was he saying it _to _in that image?



I just saw this in the Arnold One-Liner video!

"Consider that a divorce" to Sharon Stone's Character Lori.

I'm on Fire!


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Nov 24, 2011)

TJTJ beat me at the buzzer.


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 24, 2011)

Sharon Stone was a hot bitch in that movie.


----------



## Curt James (Nov 25, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> *I think he just shot his wife* and said "consider it a divorce"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 You're both correct. And I had to check IMDb for Stone's character's name. Nice! 

MOAR REPZ ON RECHARGE!!1!


----------



## Curt James (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm banking on this one's level of difficulty!  

Look at the image below. Guess the movie's name. First correct answer gets repped.


----------



## deadlifter405 (Nov 25, 2011)

Would that be "Red Heat" with Jim Belushi?


----------



## Curt James (Nov 25, 2011)

Wow. _That was good. _




YouTube Video










Ffwd to :28 for the image. Reps on recharge!

Thanks for participating.


----------



## banker23 (Nov 25, 2011)

deadlifter405 said:


> Would that be "Red Heat" with Jim Belushi?


 
Yeah he's holding the gun belushi's character gave him in that scene.


----------



## xMADxMACx (Nov 25, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Nov 26, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Nov 26, 2011)

Look at the image below. Guess the movie's name. First correct answer gets repped.


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 26, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Look at the image below. Guess the movie's name. First correct answer gets repped.



The intro of Pumping Iron


----------



## Curt James (Nov 26, 2011)

Two quizzes tonight! 

Look at the image below. Guess the movie's name. First correct answer gets repped.


----------



## Curt James (Nov 26, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> The intro of Pumping Iron



Correct!  Ffwd to 1:05 for the image.





YouTube Video


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 26, 2011)

Sweet

I remembered because my exwife used to be a ballet dancer


----------



## GFR (Nov 26, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Two quizzes tonight!
> 
> Look at the image below. Guess the movie's name. First correct answer gets repped.


Star wars?


----------



## GFR (Nov 26, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Look at the image below. Guess the movie's name. First correct answer gets repped.


Black Swan?


----------



## Curt James (Nov 26, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Star wars?



*Winner, winner!*



GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Black Swan?



*Chicken dinner!* 

...

_Wait a minute._  Those guesses aren't right at all!


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Nov 27, 2011)

Looks like Terminator


----------



## deadlifter405 (Nov 27, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Two quizzes tonight!
> 
> Look at the image below. Guess the movie's name. First correct answer gets repped.



Terminator 3; I think that's the scene in the vets office.


----------



## Curt James (Nov 27, 2011)

GreatWhiteTruth said:


> Looks like *Terminator*



Correct, but which one? 



deadlifter405 said:


> Terminator *3*; I think that's the scene in the vets office.



Yup!  Ffwd to :21 for the image used for the game.






YouTube Video











Reps on recharge!


----------



## Curt James (Nov 27, 2011)

lol At the end of the trailer there's a blurb that says America Online Keyword Terminator 3.

_Anyone remember AOL?_


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 27, 2011)

WTF is AOL?


----------



## Curt James (Nov 27, 2011)

^^^^ (points) You are 12! You are 12! lol

America Online -- or AOL -- was my initial access to teh Interwebz.


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 27, 2011)

HAHAH! I'm fucking wit'cha. I remember almost every freaking day an AOL disc would show up in the mail. I started to use them as coasters


----------



## Curt James (Nov 27, 2011)

haHA They would have made great coasters!


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Nov 27, 2011)

Hell yeah remember all of the upgrade commercials? "NEW AOL Version 3.0! FASTER THAN EVER!"

which was of course total BS.


----------



## Curt James (Nov 27, 2011)

Look at the image below. Guess the movie's name. First correct answer gets repped.


----------



## Curt James (Nov 27, 2011)

GreatWhiteTruth said:


> Hell yeah remember all of the upgrade commercials? "NEW AOL Version 3.0! FASTER THAN EVER!"
> 
> which was of course total BS.



Man, oh, man. I can still hear that AOL _logging on tone_ in my head. lol


----------



## GFR (Nov 27, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Look at the image below. Guess the movie's name. First correct answer gets repped.


Blade Runner?


Shit, this is a trick question. There are 4 versions of Blade Runner. Ummmmm, I will go with Blade Runner the directors cut.


----------



## deadlifter405 (Nov 28, 2011)

What is "the 6th day" for 1 million rep points please.


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 28, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Look at the image below. Guess the movie's name. First correct answer gets repped.



Last Action Hero?


----------



## Curt James (Nov 28, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Blade Runner?
> 
> 
> Shit, this is a trick question. There are 4 versions of Blade Runner. Ummmmm, I will go with *Blade Runner the directors cut.*



Correct.

That is the director in the chopper firing on a stunt man he disapproved of. *BLAM!*



deadlifter405 said:


> What is "the 6th day" for 1 million rep points please.



Newp.

And I am going to start _negging _people who guess incorrectly. 

lol Uh, j/k. 

(ducks, runs, hides) 



TJTJ said:


> Last Action Hero?



_Really _correct!






YouTube Video










Ffwd to 1:48 for the image.


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 28, 2011)

AwwwwwYeeeehhh


----------



## Curt James (Nov 30, 2011)

Look at the image below. Guess the movie's name. First correct answer gets repped. 






This one should slow you down.


----------



## fit4life (Nov 30, 2011)

hmmm?  Terminator 2......


----------



## Curt James (Nov 30, 2011)

^^^^ Newp. 

Was hoping this would be a little more difficult.

And thanks for playing!  _Try again?_


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Nov 30, 2011)

Ok I seriously got this one by dumb luck...

*True Lies*  ftw



I thank you!


----------



## fatburners (Dec 1, 2011)

I admire Arnold .He have such a good life that every one would love .3 times champion ( if im not wrong ) move star  and now he is Governator


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Dec 1, 2011)

fatburners said:


> I admire Arnold .He have such a good life that every one would love .3 times champion ( if im not wrong ) move star  and now he is Governator



7 time Mr Olympia, and 6 Mr Universe titles from NABBA and IFBB.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 1, 2011)

GreatWhiteTruth said:


> Ok I seriously got this one by dumb luck...
> 
> *True Lies*  ftw
> 
> ...



How the hell did you guess that one???






YouTube Video










Ffwd or play to :22 for the image.

*Great *job! 



fatburners said:


> I admire Arnold .He have such a good life that every one would love .3 times champion ( if im not wrong ) movie star  and now he is Governator



You forgot an appearance on The Dating Game.  He was governor but has now returned to the big screen (or he's filming). Prince posted a thread of an injury Schwarzenegger received on a movie set. 



GreatWhiteTruth said:


> 7 time Mr Olympia, and 6 Mr Universe titles from NABBA and IFBB.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Dec 1, 2011)

Curt James said:


> How the hell did you guess that one???



Well I saw the cars in the street and thought "Looks like some early nineties model cars" so I thought of all of the Arnold movies in the nineties that we haven't mentioned yet. I thought of True Lies, but didn't think it was true lies at first because that was a very popular movie and might be easy to guess. But I just went one youtube and searched for the True Lies trailer and sure enough saw it!


----------



## Curt James (Dec 2, 2011)

GreatWhiteTruth said:


> Well I saw the cars in the street and thought "Looks like some early nineties model cars" so I thought of all of the Arnold movies in the nineties that we haven't mentioned yet. I thought of True Lies, but didn't think it was true lies at first because that was a very popular movie and might be easy to guess. But I just went one youtube and searched for the True Lies trailer and sure enough saw it!



Great detective work. 

Will have to step up my game.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 2, 2011)

*lulz*






YouTube Video


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Dec 2, 2011)

Haha. Idk why but that reminded me of this one:






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Dec 2, 2011)

^^^^ Pizza and bullets! lol 

And, now, on with the game! 

Look at the image below. Guess the movie's name. First correct answer gets repped.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Dec 2, 2011)

Curt James said:


> ^^^^ Pizza and bullets! lol
> 
> And, now, on with the game!
> 
> Look at the image below. Guess the movie's name. First correct answer gets repped.



The 6th Day


----------



## Curt James (Dec 2, 2011)

^^^^ Correct!  Reps on recharge. Ffwd to 4:32 for the image.





YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Dec 3, 2011)

Look at the image below. Guess the movie's name. First correct answer gets repped.


----------



## banker23 (Dec 3, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Look at the image below. Guess the movie's name. First correct answer gets repped.


 
no stubble on the face so can't be end of days....but it's definitely a 90's look for Arnold there...don't think you'd use sixth day twice so I think it's down to Jingle all the way or true lies...

I will have to say True Lies.

He doesn't look funny enough for Jingle in this pic.

One of the toughest ones yet with virtually no reference points (backgrounds blurred out and can't really tell what he's wearing (coat, suit, etc.).


----------



## Tuco (Dec 3, 2011)

Eraser


----------



## Noheawaiian (Dec 3, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Look at the image below. Guess the movie's name. First correct answer gets repped.



The expendables


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 3, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Look at the image below. Guess the movie's name. First correct answer gets repped.


"What's his fucking problem?"

*http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000230/*"He wants to be president." Was the line Sly said as he turned around.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Dec 3, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> The expendables



^This


----------



## Curt James (Dec 3, 2011)

banker23 said:


> no stubble on the face so can't be end of days....but it's definitely a 90's look for Arnold there...don't think you'd use sixth day twice so I think it's down to Jingle all the way or true lies...
> 
> I will have to say True Lies.
> 
> ...



Glad it gave you some trouble. Liked your thought process. Not "True Lies," though. 



PITBULL915 said:


> Eraser



_Newp._



Noheawaiian said:


> The expendables



Two for two! *MOAR REPZ* on recharge!



TJTJ said:


> "What's his fucking problem?"
> 
> "He wants to be president." Was the line Sly said as he turned around.



Truth. 



GreatWhiteTruth said:


> ^This










YouTube Video










Image shown appears at the very end of the video -- 1:13


----------



## Noheawaiian (Dec 3, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Two for two! *MOAR REPZ* on recharge!




Still haven't gotten reps for the first one lol


----------



## Curt James (Dec 3, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> Still haven't gotten reps for the first one lol



Pretty sure I stated "on recharge," pushy bastard.  lol

Won't be able to rep you until about 1 a.m. EST. Might be able to rep you twice or you might have to wait another 24 hours after the first rep. 






YouTube Video










^^^^ *Not *a quiz, btw. I'm Arnold and Noheawaiian is the woman. Imma shake him like a rag doll for being impatient. _grrr

_


----------



## Noheawaiian (Dec 3, 2011)

^^^so basically, you flip out because you're being laughed at? Sounds about right


----------



## Curt James (Dec 3, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> ^^^so basically, *you flip out because you're being laughed at? Sounds about right*








YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Dec 3, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> ^^^so basically, you flip out because you're being laughed at? Sounds about right


----------



## Curt James (Dec 3, 2011)

Some humor before the next quiz...






YouTube Video















YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Dec 3, 2011)

Look at the image below. Guess the movie's name. First correct answer gets repped.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Dec 3, 2011)

Ooo tough one...


----------



## Curt James (Dec 3, 2011)

GreatWhiteTruth said:


> Ooo tough one...



Clues if necessary!


----------



## fit4life (Dec 3, 2011)

heres a shot in the dark.........End of Days? Looks like in the background he's at a club, but shirt looks like priest uniform. Tough one.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 3, 2011)

Not "End of Days". Guess again!


----------



## Noheawaiian (Dec 4, 2011)

Eraser?


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Dec 4, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> Eraser?



See I thought eraser too, but I watched the trailer and didn't see a scene remotely close to this one.


----------



## SFW (Dec 4, 2011)

Curt you sneaky bastard  

Thats not an Arnold movie. He had an extremely brief cameo. Anyway, thats the rundown with the Rock. 

Let the green dots commence


----------



## SFW (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (Dec 4, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> Eraser?



Newp. 



GreatWhiteTruth said:


> See I thought eraser too, but I watched the trailer and didn't see a scene remotely close to this one.







SFW said:


> Curt you sneaky bastard
> 
> *Thats not an Arnold movie. He had an extremely brief cameo. Anyway, thats the rundown with the Rock. *
> 
> Let the green dots commence



On recharge! You are correct that it's a cameo, but I'm counting it as an Arnold movie since it's listed as an uncredited roll on his IMDb page of film and TV projects. 



SFW said:


>



lol He is Rico!






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Dec 4, 2011)

^^^^ Had never seen that episode. 






Knew he and Lucille Ball had some mutual admiration. 

And LMAO @ Arnold speaking Spanish. Well, _kinda_. "Si." 



SFW said:


> Curt you sneaky bastard
> 
> Thats not an Arnold movie. He had an extremely brief cameo. Anyway, thats *the rundown* with the Rock.



Couldn't find it on YouTube (other than someone who had uploaded a version he taped off his TV), but here's a link to the cameo.
*
movie cameos #3:schwarzenegger in the rundown - Video Dailymotion*

Plus here's Arnold's IMDb page: *Arnold Schwarzenegger - IMDb*


----------



## SFW (Dec 4, 2011)

LMFAO Jesus christ! How did you get it?? I wonder if he was portraying an Italian or a spaniard? Rico could be either or.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 4, 2011)

^^^^ He does say "si" at some point and Ricky was Cuban, so I'll guess Spanish. 

Believe Lucy had some part in Arnold getting hired as "Handsome Stranger" in "The Villain".


----------



## fit4life (Dec 4, 2011)

Great Stuff here CJ!!!!


----------



## banker23 (Dec 5, 2011)

Curt James said:


> ^^^^ He does say "si" at some point and Ricky was Cuban, so I'll guess Spanish.
> 
> Believe Lucy had some part in Arnold getting hired as "Handsome Stranger" in "The Villain".


 
You certainly are broadening our study of Arnoldology...I can't wait to look at some of these cameos. BTW, I remember a travelogue that Arnold hosts in Rio for Carnival...it's hilarious he can't keep his hands off his "guide" and you can see her just trying to keep away from him (and he just doesn't get it). Classic Arnold groping! 

If you haven't ssen it look for it it's so worth it. I can't search Youtube here at work but if noone finds it I will get it at home and post it here!


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 5, 2011)

"Arnoldology"


----------



## banker23 (Dec 5, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> "Arnoldology"


 
Yeah if you've read all of these from cover to cover:















....then you are an Arnoldologist.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 5, 2011)

banker23 said:


> You certainly are broadening our study of *Arnoldology*...I can't wait to look at some of these cameos. BTW, I remember a travelogue that Arnold hosts in Rio for Carnival...it's hilarious he can't keep his hands off his "guide" and you can see her just trying to keep away from him (and he just doesn't get it). *Classic Arnold groping! *
> 
> If you haven't ssen it look for it it's so worth it. I can't search Youtube here at work but if noone finds it I will get it at home and post it here!








YouTube Video












TJTJ said:


> "Arnoldology"



 



banker23 said:


> Yeah if you've read all of these from cover to cover:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have all those books except "Titans". 

Pre-quiz video! lol






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Dec 5, 2011)

Quiz in 3... 2... 1...

First person to identify the movie gets repped!


----------



## Tuco (Dec 5, 2011)

Conan the destroyer


----------



## Curt James (Dec 5, 2011)

Not Destroyer, but you're in the ballpark.


----------



## Tuco (Dec 5, 2011)

Conan the barbarian then


----------



## Curt James (Dec 5, 2011)

Still in the ballpark, but it's not the original Conan movie either.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 5, 2011)

Will you get it or will someone steal this quiz from you?


----------



## Tuco (Dec 5, 2011)

Conan the conqueror!


----------



## Curt James (Dec 5, 2011)

PITBULL915 said:


> Conan the conqueror!



PITBULL, it's *not *a Conan flick but "ballpark" is sword and sandal flicks, so...

Damn, if you don't get this!


----------



## GFR (Dec 5, 2011)

Red Sonja, as Kalidor.


----------



## Tuco (Dec 5, 2011)

:banghead:


----------



## Curt James (Dec 5, 2011)

Oh, shit! PITBULL *ROBBED! *

*GeorgeForemanRules for the win!*






YouTube Video










Ffwd to :23 for the image.

Repping you *both *on recharge (about two hours away). GFR for the correct answer and PITBULL for trying again and again _and again!_


----------



## Curt James (Dec 5, 2011)

PITBULL915 said:


> :banghead:



LMAO


----------



## Tuco (Dec 5, 2011)

Curt James said:


> LMAO



Haha It's cool, for a while, it got my mind off studying for my evidence final


----------



## Curt James (Dec 5, 2011)

Looks like a new "Red Sonja" movie is being at least thought of...






Definitely a cool character.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 5, 2011)

PITBULL915 said:


> Haha It's cool, for a while, it got my mind off studying for *my evidence final*



Best wishes with your final.


----------



## banker23 (Dec 6, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Looks like a new "Red Sonja" movie is being at least thought of...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I would so tap it (according to "fantastic" Arnold probably did too while on set, then pawned her off on Sly when he wanted to be rid of her). Apparently, ms. Nielsen was a bit of a psycho for real.


----------



## banker23 (Dec 6, 2011)

Curt James said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks CJ for finding that clip...there's so many hilarious things in it...I totally forgot about Arnold driving the tiny little car at the beginning!


----------



## GFR (Dec 7, 2011)

Here is an easy one.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 7, 2011)

I know it!  ^^^^ 

And here's a second Arnold quiz for tonight.


----------



## Tuco (Dec 7, 2011)

Curt James said:


> I know it!  ^^^^
> 
> And here's a second Arnold quiz for tonight.



Mr. Freeze? Batman and Robin?


----------



## Curt James (Dec 8, 2011)

Correct on Mr. Freeze/"Batman & Robin".  






YouTube Video










Ffwd to 1:46 for the image. That film was released in _1997_. Seems like yesterday.

Reps on recharge, *PITBULL915*! 

Any idea on this one?



GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Here is an easy one.


----------



## Tuco (Dec 8, 2011)

I'll take a stab at it. Commando?


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 8, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Here is an easy one.



Raw Deal


----------



## PushAndPull (Dec 8, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Any idea on this one?


The Running Man






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Dec 8, 2011)

PITBULL915 said:


> I'll take a stab at it. Commando?



Newp. 



Zaphod said:


> Raw Deal



That's exactly what I thought at first. Arnold wears his hair slicked back and there's a pic of him in a "wife beater" in at least one ad or movie poster, iirc.







^^^^ That was the image I was thinking of. Here's another pic that shows the same details:






But then I looked closer and saw the ladies undergarments.  Realized it was...



PushAndPull said:


> *The Running Man* (snip)



Winnah winnah, chicken dinnah! 

Reps on recharge, *PushAndPull*!


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 10, 2011)

I cant believe i didnt see this thread earlier. Arnold is my idol. I think no one comes close to his diverse achievements.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 10, 2011)

Welcome to the thread, Vibrant.  Quiz will be posted later today.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 11, 2011)

First person to identify the movie gets repped!


----------



## Noheawaiian (Dec 11, 2011)

Curt James said:


> First person to identify the movie gets repped!



Pumping Iron!!


----------



## Curt James (Dec 11, 2011)

^^^^ Winnah, winnah! Reps at about 11:30 EST, good sir. 






YouTube Video










Ffwd to :50 to see the image.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 11, 2011)

First person to identify the movie gets repped!


----------



## Noheawaiian (Dec 12, 2011)

Curt James said:


> First person to identify the movie gets repped!



Total Recall


----------



## Curt James (Dec 12, 2011)

^^^^ Correct again! Reps on recharge.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 12, 2011)

dammit i missed another one


----------



## banker23 (Dec 12, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> dammit i missed another one


 
noheawaiian is in "the pit" so he has an unfair advantage!:






I wonder what his "code name" is...


----------



## Curt James (Dec 12, 2011)

^^^^ lol 






YouTube Video










Ffwd to :25 for the "Total Recall" image.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 12, 2011)

First person to identify the movie gets repped!


----------



## Noheawaiian (Dec 12, 2011)

Curt James said:


> First person to identify the movie gets repped!



The Last Stand


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 12, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> The Last Stand


thats^^^ correct and I fu*king missed another one


----------



## Curt James (Dec 12, 2011)

lol

I'm changing the name of this thread to "Noheawaiian Gets Repped" if you keep this up.

Correct.

*Arnold makes 'Last Stand' as bordertown sheriff*

Schwarzenegger tweets photo from set of his 2013 film

By Gael Fashingbauer Cooper
TODAY.com
updated 11/4/2011 10:12:20 AM ET

Forget politics, Arnold Schwarzenegger is back to acting, and he Tweeted the picture to prove it.

The former California governor, 64 is filming "The Last Stand," in which he plays a dishonored sheriff. In the photo, he poses with co-stars Jamie Alexander, Luis Guzman, and "Jackass" star Johnny Knoxville.

According to CinemaBlend, Schwarzenegger plays a bordertown lawman and former LAPD cop who finds out a drug kingpin has escaped the FBI and will be heading through Arnold's town on his way to Mexico. "Last Stand" indeed. The last town on earth you'd want to wind through when you're on the lam is a town run by the Governator. *The movie won't come out till **2013*, but Arnold will have an even bigger film in theaters by that time. He's expanding his cameo role from the first "Expendables" and will appear with Sylvester Stallone and crew in "Expendables 2," due out next August.

It's a good time to keep his head down and concentrate on movie-making. The headlines about Schwarzenegger's divorce and the son he had with an employee while married to Maria Shriver have died down a little. Although that son stirred things up a bit on Halloween when he dressed as Conan the Barbarian, the character his dad played in 1982. Kids.

Gael Fashingbauer Cooper is TODAY.com's movies editor.

From *Arnold makes 'Last Stand' as bordertown sheriff - Entertainment - Movies - TODAY.com*

And _2013_?


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 12, 2011)

this^^^ is a pic from the set of last stand. arnold supposedly got injured but I think he just headbutted someone a little too hard.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 12, 2011)

^^^^ Saw that posted previously.  Didn't he tweet that pic? Arnold or someone on his staff is a monster Twitter fan. You think he tweets that stuff directly or an assistant says, "Here, smile for the camera. We can tweet this big time!"



Vibrant said:


> thats^^^ correct *and I fu*king missed another one* (snip)



He has to sleep at some point, _doesn't he?_


----------



## Curt James (Dec 12, 2011)

_Is he sleeping?_


----------



## Curt James (Dec 12, 2011)

First person to identify the movie gets repped!


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 12, 2011)

red heat?


----------



## Curt James (Dec 12, 2011)

Winnah Winnah Chicken Dinnah! Saved my last rep of the day for an Arnold Movie fan! 

Image found @ *Pictures & Photos from Red Heat - IMDb*


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 12, 2011)

booyah arnold is the man!!! when's the next contest? lol, I like this game.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Dec 12, 2011)

Fucking hell....i was asleep


----------



## SFW (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## Vibrant (Dec 13, 2011)

SFW said:


>



commando?


----------



## Curt James (Dec 13, 2011)

^^^^ Commando would be my guess, too.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 13, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> Fucking hell....i was asleep



lol


----------



## banker23 (Dec 13, 2011)

Curt James said:


> ^^^^ Commando would be my guess, too.


 
mine too...he's driving the chick's little convertible in that scene if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 13, 2011)

banker23 said:


> mine too...he's driving the chick's little convertible in that scene if I'm not mistaken.



The chick is Tommy (the tall one in "Cheech and Chong") Chong's daughter, Rae Dawn Chong (spelling?), right?


----------



## Ahrnold (Dec 13, 2011)

Last American Hero ?


----------



## banker23 (Dec 13, 2011)

Curt James said:


> The chick is Tommy (the tall one in "Cheech and Chong") Chong's daughter, Rae Dawn Chong (spelling?), right?


 
I bet Arnold nailed it.

Arnold love scenes are weird though...I always skip that part of Total Recall.


----------



## banker23 (Dec 13, 2011)

Ahrnold said:


> Last American Hero ?


 
You mean last _Action_ hero, right?


----------



## Ahrnold (Dec 13, 2011)

yes, partial reps!  ?  lol


----------



## PushAndPull (Dec 13, 2011)

How about this gimmie


----------



## SFW (Dec 14, 2011)

Yep, commando. reps have been dispersed accordingly.


----------



## SFW (Dec 14, 2011)

>


 
twins?


----------



## banker23 (Dec 14, 2011)

SFW said:


> twins?


 
too young for twins IMO...gonna be one of the lesser known movies like jayne mansfield story or something around that timeframe I think


----------



## PushAndPull (Dec 14, 2011)

SFW said:


> twins?



Nope



banker23 said:


> too young for twins IMO...gonna be one of the lesser known movies like jayne mansfield story or something around that timeframe I think



Bingo, it's The Jayne Mansfield Story. Ffwd to :12 to see the image. 






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Dec 14, 2011)

Kudos on contributing quizzes or images!   ^^^^


----------



## Curt James (Dec 14, 2011)

First person to identify the movie gets repped!


----------



## Curt James (Dec 14, 2011)

First person to identify the movie gets repped!


----------



## Curt James (Dec 14, 2011)

First person to identify the movie gets repped!


----------



## Curt James (Dec 14, 2011)

First person to identify the movie gets repped!


----------



## Curt James (Dec 14, 2011)

Clues as necessary.


----------



## dgp (Dec 14, 2011)

t2


----------



## PushAndPull (Dec 14, 2011)

Curt James said:


>


Original Terminator


----------



## Curt James (Dec 14, 2011)

dgp said:


> t2



Which image or images?


----------



## Curt James (Dec 14, 2011)

PushAndPull said:


> Original Terminator



Correct! Reps on recharge.






YouTube Video










Ffwd to 1:30 for the image.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Dec 14, 2011)

dgp said:


> t2



Change your avi.



THE MANAGEMENT


----------



## SFW (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (Dec 14, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> Change your avi.



I thought you had done a name change. lol


----------



## Curt James (Dec 14, 2011)

SFW said:


>



Ooh! OOH! I know it. Pick me!


----------



## Curt James (Dec 14, 2011)

Bump those ^^^^ images. 



dgp said:


> t2



dgp, welcome to the game. I'll assume you meant the video games pic. Reps! Thanks for playing.


----------



## SFW (Dec 14, 2011)

Curt James said:


>


 
The hospital/elevator scene from T2? 

Or the cyberdene building (t2)


----------



## Curt James (Dec 14, 2011)

SFW said:


> The hospital/elevator scene from T2?
> 
> Or the cyberdene building (t2)



Good guess, but newp.


----------



## SFW (Dec 14, 2011)

SFW said:


> Or the cyberdene building (t2)


 

No wait, diff setting


----------



## Curt James (Dec 14, 2011)

Curt James said:


> dgp, welcome to the game. I'll assume you meant the video games pic. Reps! Thanks for playing.








YouTube Video










Ffwd to :51 for the image.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 14, 2011)

SFW said:


> No wait, diff setting



^^^^ Does that guy live or die? 

Wait. Does _anyone_ die in T2? Have to watch that again. D'OH! My *Arnoldology* skills are weakening.


----------



## Tuco (Dec 14, 2011)

SFW said:


>



Commando!


----------



## Curt James (Dec 14, 2011)

Wait! His foster mom and dad buy it and that security guard at the coffee machine? Who else?

Google search string "who buys it in T2?"


----------



## Curt James (Dec 14, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 14, 2011)

I just saw the Terminator last night for the first time in like 2 decades. 

On a side note have you ever noticed in 90% of his movies there's always a villain or someone named Benedict??

Watching Twins now.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 15, 2011)

Curt James said:


> First person to identify the movie gets repped!



terminator 2: judgement day


edit* sorry didnt see that you already said what it was.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 15, 2011)

Curt James said:


> First person to identify the movie gets repped!



raw deal


----------



## Curt James (Dec 15, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> raw deal



Correct! Reps on recharge. 






YouTube Video










Image appears at the very beginning of this YouTube.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 15, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> I just saw the Terminator last night for the first time in like 2 decades.
> 
> On a side note have you ever noticed in 90% of his movies there's always a villain or someone named *Benedict*??
> 
> Watching Twins now.



All these years and I never noticed that.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 15, 2011)

PITBULL915 said:


> Commando!



Definitely.  Reps on recharge, PITBULL.


----------



## banker23 (Dec 16, 2011)

PushAndPull said:


> Original Terminator


 
Right after he cut out his eye into the bathroom sink with the exacto knife I think.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 16, 2011)

Okay, I ****** up. Gave out my reps and forgot to rep the Arnold winners. 

curt = 

Will hit you all Saturday night at 7 p.m. EST.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 17, 2011)

First person to identify the movie gets repped!


----------



## SFW (Dec 17, 2011)

T3?


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 17, 2011)

Curt James said:


> First person to identify the movie gets repped!



expendables 2


boo yah!!!!


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 17, 2011)

YouTube Video











second 52-53

boo yah, thats what I call total victory.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Dec 17, 2011)

^^^^


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 17, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> ^^^^




Lol, sorry bro. dont sleep so much


----------



## Curt James (Dec 17, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> ^^^^



_St-st-stop p-posting?_ 

 Insanity!

I move to ban this user *immediately!*


----------



## Curt James (Dec 17, 2011)

SFW said:


> T3?



Nope.



Vibrant said:


> expendables 2
> 
> 
> boo yah!!!!



Yup!

BOO YAH!


----------



## Curt James (Dec 17, 2011)

Vibrant, reps on recharge. ^^^^

This one has yet to be identified.






*Clues*

Three syllables in title.
Arnold's a good guy.
Former Miss America appears in this film.
First person to identify the movie gets repped.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 17, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Vibrant, reps on recharge. ^^^^
> 
> This one has yet to be identified.
> 
> ...



is it total recall with sharon stone? thats my guess but im not sure.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 17, 2011)

I dont if you're allowed two guesses but one more guess is Eraser with vanessa williams.

edit* it is eraser






YouTube Video











second 3.

lol, I'll stop playing for now to give other guys a chance to win.

Curt I still want my reps


 I love this game


----------



## Curt James (Dec 17, 2011)

What's that, two wins in a row? No restriction on number of guesses. First one to guess the correct title is the winner.

Of course, if someone posts a list of *all *of Arnold's movies then I'll adjust the rules. lol


----------



## fit4life (Dec 18, 2011)

Ahhh man i knew this one as soon as i saw it ERASER then scrolled down saw that vibrant was the winner-good job brother!


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 18, 2011)

Curt James said:


> What's that, two wins in a row? No restriction on number of guesses. First one to guess the correct title is the winner.
> 
> Of course, if someone posts a list of *all *of Arnold's movies then I'll adjust the rules. lol



yup, two wins I think you should allow a maximum of 2 or 3 guesses per movie pic. it wont be fun if you have more.

I'll stop playing for now to give the other guys a chance but I will still participate in this thread



testfreak said:


> Ahhh man i knew this one as soon as i saw it ERASER then scrolled down saw that vibrant was the winner-good job brother!



thanks bro.


----------



## SFW (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## PushAndPull (Dec 19, 2011)

SFW said:


>



Total recall?


----------



## SFW (Dec 19, 2011)

^ nay. 

Hint: Much earlier production


----------



## Curt James (Dec 19, 2011)

Streets of San Francisco episode titled "Dead lift"?


----------



## Curt James (Dec 19, 2011)

YouTube Video










Ffwd to 4:02 or 4:03 for the image.

Couldn't find the shorter clip you used.

Streets of San Francisco, 1977 episode "Dead Lift" as Josef Schmidt.

*Arnold Schwarzenegger - IMDb*


----------



## Curt James (Dec 19, 2011)

First person to identify the movie gets repped!


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 19, 2011)

Curt said I can quiz you guys as well. Here is one that I think is pretty hard:


----------



## Noheawaiian (Dec 19, 2011)

^^^the streets of san francisco: "The Deadlift".


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 20, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> ^^^the streets of san francisco: "The Deadlift".



dammit nohe, let someone else give it a shot.  








YouTube Video











pause at 3:53 to see the image.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 20, 2011)

^^^^ Page back and see what the one previous quiz was. lol 

Nohe, did you get that on your own or had you just watched the YouTube and recognized it from that? Either way... *REPZ ON RECHAAARGE!!!*


----------



## Curt James (Dec 20, 2011)

*Yet to be guessed!*

First person to identify the movie gets repped!


----------



## SFW (Dec 20, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Streets of San Francisco episode titled "Dead lift"?


----------



## Curt James (Dec 20, 2011)

^^^^ haHA  No applause, please. 

Seriously, thank you for contributing quizzes. I like to play as much as to post the images. 

Here's another one to go with the one that has gone unguessed:


----------



## SFW (Dec 20, 2011)

T2 bar scene, where the guys dies a stogie out on his pec?


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 20, 2011)

Curt James said:


> ^^^^ Page back and see what the one previous quiz was. lol
> 
> Nohe, did you get that on your own or had you just watched the YouTube and recognized it from that? Either way... *REPZ ON RECHAAARGE!!!*



Damn, I didn't see it I guess I'll leave the quizzing to you Curt.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 20, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Damn, I didn't see it I guess I'll leave the quizzing to you Curt.



lol No, no! Grateful for others contributing quizzes and, hey, posting the same clip immediately following is one surefire way to throw people off! 

Thank you for playing _and _for adding a quiz, Vibrant.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 20, 2011)

SFW said:


> T2 bar scene, where the guys dies a stogie out on his pec?



Exactly! Reps on recharge.






YouTube Video










Ffwd to :11 for the image!


----------



## Noheawaiian (Dec 20, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Damn, I didn't see it I guess I'll leave the quizzing to you Curt.


----------



## banker23 (Dec 21, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


>


 
Sweet pic! Someone needs to do a MORNING edition of the Arnold thread...I can hardly ever get on in the evening


----------



## Curt James (Dec 21, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


>



haHA  That's very funny.

...

I'm *not *repping you now. 



banker23 said:


> Sweet pic! Someone needs to do a MORNING edition of the Arnold thread...I can hardly ever get on in the evening



I'll do an a.m. edition between 5 a.m. and 6 EST tomorrow, December 22, 2011. That work for you?


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 21, 2011)

I dont think this one came up yet, so here goes another try. this is a pretty easy one, oh and nohe you're not allowed to answer


----------



## Noheawaiian (Dec 21, 2011)

That's not fair! 














The Running Man


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 21, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> That's not fair!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dammit nohe, that was too easy for you, I wanted to give some newbies a chance.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Dec 21, 2011)

^^^well, at least you didnt post a pic from the SAME clip a page back this time


----------



## fit4life (Dec 21, 2011)

I love Arnolds movies etc,Doing these quizzes are fun it broadens horizons that Arnold sure has lots of films. It takes me longer then" iam like i think i know this one" i scroll down and its winner winner chiken dinner i give you all props!!Anyway Thats Running Man.lol! Got a kick out of "Streets of San Francisco"The Deadlift. i enjoy this CJ and other brothers.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 21, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> ^^^well, at least you didnt post a pic from the SAME clip a page back this time



 just for this Im not giving you arnold reps for this one, Im giving them to testfreak.



testfreak said:


> I love Arnolds movies etc,Doing these quizzes are fun it broadens horizons that Arnold sure has lots of films. It takes me longer then" iam like i think i know this one" i scroll down and its winner winner chiken dinner i give you all props!!Anyway Thats Running Man.lol! Got a kick out of "Streets of San Francisco"The Deadlift. i enjoy this CJ and other brothers.



enjoy


----------



## Noheawaiian (Dec 21, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> just for this Im not giving you arnold reps for this one, Im giving them to testfreak.



I got reps from curt for that one, actually...


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 21, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> I got reps from curt for that one, actually...



well I'll just have to talk to curt about undermining my authority.

















oh crap, I forgot I dont have any authority here


----------



## Curt James (Dec 21, 2011)

^^^^ lol He got reps for _another _thread in Anything Goes. Maybe I'll infract him for something in here. 

Failboat could be characterized as "insulting a member". And maybe something like you get negged _if your name is Noheawaiian? _


----------



## Curt James (Dec 21, 2011)

testfreak said:


> *I love Arnolds movies etc,*Doing these quizzes are fun it broadens horizons that Arnold sure has lots of films. It takes me longer then" iam like i think i know this one" i scroll down and its winner winner chiken dinner i give you all props!!Anyway Thats Running Man.lol! Got a kick out of "Streets of San Francisco"The Deadlift. i enjoy this CJ and other brothers.



He has "Last Stand" coming out in 2013 and "Expendables 2" next year. Hope they're both good!

Just looked at his IMDb page and he's also attached to something called "Black Sands".

*arnold black sands - Google Search*

*Arnold Set For QED Action Film ???Black Sands???*

By MIKE FLEMING | Friday October 28, 2011

EXCLUSIVE: Arnold Schwarzenegger is set to star in Black Sands, an action film that will be directed by Scott Waugh and Mike McCoy. Financed by Bill Block???s QED, the film will begin production April 1, 2012. In the script that Skip Woods has rewritten, Schwarzenegger will play a loner who wages war against a ruthless weapons manufacturer and his private army in the Southwest. The tone is Man On Fire meets High Plains Drifter. Block will be selling worldwide territories starting today.

Woods scripted A Good Day To Die Hard, which Fox is readying for production. Waugh and McCoy most recently directed Act Of Valor, an action adventure that features actual Navy SEALs. That film was acquired at an auction for distribution by Relativity Media, which paid a $13 million minimum guarantee and a $30 million P&A commitment, and scheduled the film for release on February 17, which is President???s Day Weekend.

Al Ruddy will produce Black Sands with Block and Paul Hanson. Waugh, McCoy and Max Leitman are the executive producers through their Bandito Brothers banner. Sergio Altieri and Kevin Elders wrote early drafts of the script that Woods is rewriting. scSchwarzenegger has squarely returned to his action wheelhouse since returning to acting after ending his run as California governor. He???s shooting the Kim Jee-woon-directed The Last Stand for Lionsgate, after completing The Expendables 2.

QED just completed I, Alex Cross, the Rob Cohen-directed thriller based on the James Patterson novel, with Tyler Perry playing Cross and Matthew Fox his nemesis. QED is also producing the Neil Blomkamp-directed Elysium, which stars Matt Damon and Jodie Foster. That film is currently shooting. QED and Schwarzenegger hooked up earlier this year on Cry Macho, but that project is tabled for now. CAA reps Schwarzenegger and Woods, ICM reps the directors.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 21, 2011)

First person to identify the movie gets repped!






Nohe, no guesses on _this _one?


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2011)

Curt James said:


> First person to identify the movie gets repped!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *Stay Hungry    (1976)*


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 21, 2011)

Curt James said:


> ^^^^ lol He got reps for _another _thread in Anything Goes. Maybe I'll infract him for something in here.
> 
> Failboat could be characterized as "insulting a member". And maybe something like you get negged _if your name is Noheawaiian? _






you'd make a pretty good lawyer, I like the spin you're putting on it.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 21, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> *Stay Hungry    (1976)*



*WINNER!* 






YouTube Video










Ffwd to 1:07 to see the image. 



Vibrant said:


> you'd make a pretty good lawyer, I like the spin you're putting on it.



heh

No lawyer here.

The first thing we do, let's kill all the lawyers.
???Shakespeare's "Henry The Sixth"


----------



## banker23 (Dec 22, 2011)

I hope Arnold completely_ owns_ Sly in the Expendables movie. Lookin' for some classic one-liners as well.

Watching Dolph toss around Jet Li in the last one was classic in the last one. Sly had to shoot him to get him to stop. Then they're all a big happy family again at the end. Classic.

And if this is a spoiler to anyone on this thread, you shouldn't be in here anyways! lol.


----------



## SFW (Dec 23, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Dec 23, 2011)

^^^^ THAT WAS *AWESOME!!!*


----------



## Curt James (Dec 24, 2011)

First person to identify the movie gets repped!


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 24, 2011)

Collateral Damage


----------



## swollen (Dec 24, 2011)

SFW said:


> YouTube Video



This was really neat!


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 24, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> Collateral Damage



that is correct if Im not mistaken.


on another note, what hell are you people doing in the middle of the night playing arnold trivia?


----------



## Curt James (Dec 24, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> Collateral Damage



Correct! 

*IMDb - Collateral Damage (2002)*





*L-R:* John Leguizamo, Arnold Schwarzenegger


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 24, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> that is correct if Im not mistaken.
> 
> 
> on another note, what hell are you people doing in the middle of the night playing arnold trivia?



I work midnights and even on my days (nights) off my sleep schedule is a little messed up.  Go to bed early, wake up REAL early, go back to bed, sleep late, etc.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 24, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> what hell are you people doing in the middle of the night playing arnold trivia?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Christmas vacation here. Definitely gravitate to "third shift" if I don't have a schedule to keep.

HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO ALL!


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 24, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Christmas vacation here. Definitely gravitate to "third shift" if I don't have a schedule to keep.
> 
> HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO ALL!



Maybe a holiday edition Arnold trivia?


Happy holidays!!!


----------



## Curt James (Dec 24, 2011)

First person to identify the movie gets repped!


----------



## Curt James (Dec 24, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> *Maybe a holiday edition Arnold trivia?*
> 
> 
> Happy holidays!!!



Great idea!


----------



## Curt James (Dec 24, 2011)

The holiday edition of Arnold movie trivia continues...

First person to identify the movie gets repped!


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 24, 2011)

Curt James said:


> The holiday edition of Arnold movie trivia continues...
> 
> First person to identify the movie gets repped!




curt you're sneaky. 

arnold had a brief cameo but he actually directed this movie.

Christmas in Connecticut 


I'll leave the other one for someone else


----------



## dgp (Dec 24, 2011)

Jingel all the way


----------



## Curt James (Dec 24, 2011)

dgp said:


> Jingel all the way



Correct! 






YouTube Video










Ffwd to :12 for the image.

Reps on recharge.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 24, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> curt you're sneaky.
> 
> *arnold had a brief cameo but he actually directed this movie.*
> 
> Christmas in Connecticut



heh 

Never saw that TV movie and hadn't heard of the cameo until I checked the IMDb page.

*Christmas in Connecticut (1992) (TV) - Full cast and crew*


----------



## Curt James (Dec 24, 2011)

Vibrant, reps on recharge. 

Let's see if this works...

*Edit:* Crap. It didn't. Embedding is disabled.






YouTube Video















YouTube Video















YouTube Video















YouTube Video















YouTube Video















YouTube Video















YouTube Video


----------



## fit4life (Dec 25, 2011)

Here is the MONEY Arnold earned with each movie. He was also qouted as saying "My whole life i could only feel and taste success"

Terminator 3- Rise of Machines(2003)=30,000,000
Collateral Damage(2002)=25,000,000
The 6th Day(2000)=25,000,000
End of Days(1999)=22,000,000
Batman and Robin(1997)=25,000,000
Jingle All the Way(1996)=20,000,000
Eraser(1996)=20,000,000
Junior(1994)=15,000,000
True Lies(1994)=15,000,000
Last Action Hero(1993)=15,000.000
Terminator 2-Judgemment Day(1991)=12,000,000
Kindergarten Cop(1990)=12,000,000
Total Recall(1990)=11,000,000
Red Heat(1988)=8,000,000
Predator(1997)=3,500,000
Commando(1985)=2,000,000
The Terminatoe(1984)=75,000
Conan the Destroyer(1984)-360,000
Conan the Barbarian(1982)=250,000
Hercules in New York(1969)=12,000

my contribution of some interesting Arnold facts.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 26, 2011)

First person to identify the movie gets repped!


----------



## Curt James (Dec 26, 2011)

First person to identify the movie gets repped!


----------



## Curt James (Dec 26, 2011)

First person to identify the movie gets repped!


----------



## Curt James (Dec 26, 2011)

First person to identify the movie gets repped!


----------



## Noheawaiian (Dec 26, 2011)

Curt James said:


> First person to identify the movie gets repped!



Kindergarten cop


----------



## Curt James (Dec 26, 2011)

First person to identify the movie gets repped!






Please make sure you identify which image you're solving. 
Two guesses per image per user this time. 
Reps on recharge -- about 2 p.m. EST tomorrow, Tuesday, December 27.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 26, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> Kindergarten cop



Correct! *Reps on recharge, pushy *******!*


----------



## Curt James (Dec 26, 2011)

Nohe, two wins only for this 5-image offering, brother.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 26, 2011)

sent my guesses by pm to you curt. want the other guys to have a chance.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Dec 26, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> sent my guesses by pm to you curt. want the other guys to have a chance.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 26, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


>




Sorry but I think i'll continue.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 26, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


>



_"Who is that is?" _

She's looking pretty good with that torch.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 26, 2011)

First person to identify the movie gets repped!





















Please make sure you identify which image you're solving. 
Two guesses per image per user this time. 
Reps on recharge -- about 2 p.m. EST tomorrow, Tuesday, December 27.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 26, 2011)

Btw, *Vibrant *guessed two of those but they're still up for grabs as he pm'd his answers to me.

*Nohe*, you could still guess another one for the reps. Pretty obvious one above, too.


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 26, 2011)

Curt James said:


> First person to identify the movie gets repped!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Raw Deal.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 26, 2011)

^^^^ Correct. Reps on recharge, *TJTJ*.






YouTube Video










Ffwd to 6:15 to see the image.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 26, 2011)

*Quizzes remaining...*

First person to identify the movie gets repped!
















Please make sure you identify which image you're solving. 
Two guesses per image per user this time. 
Reps on recharge -- about 2 p.m. EST tomorrow, Tuesday, December 27.


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 26, 2011)

Yay! Boom goes the dynamite! I havent been on point with the game and was feeling bummed out because I kept missing out.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 26, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> *Yay! Boom goes the dynamite!* I havent been on point with the game and was feeling bummed out because I kept missing out.


----------



## banker23 (Dec 27, 2011)

Curt James said:


> First person to identify the movie gets repped!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
first terminator movie...easiest one in awhile.


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 27, 2011)

Curt James said:


> *Quizzes remaining...*
> 
> First person to identify the movie gets repped!
> 
> ...



Only one I'm not sure of is the top image


----------



## Curt James (Dec 27, 2011)

banker23 said:


> first terminator movie...easiest one in awhile.



Correct. Reps in a few hours. Gotta recharge. And I was suprised that one didn't get picked off immediately.






YouTube Video










Ffwd to 6:21 for the image.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 27, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> Only one I'm not sure of is the top image



Correct on all three, but the one "Terminator" image was guessed before you replied. Will rep you twice in a few hours. Again, gotta recharge.

"Commando" was a tough one in my book but you nailed it. _How'd you guess?_






YouTube Video










Ffwd to 7:23 for the "Commando" image and 7:27 for the smoking shotgun in the original Terminator.


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 27, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Correct on all three, but the one "Terminator" image was guessed before you replied. Will rep you twice in a few hours. Again, gotta recharge.
> 
> "Commando" was a tough one in my book but you nailed it. _How'd you guess?_
> 
> ...



She was dressed as a stewardess from the '80s, the curvature of the roof behind her and the red drape along the wall.


----------



## banker23 (Dec 27, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Correct on all three, but the one "Terminator" image was guessed before you replied. Will rep you twice in a few hours. Again, gotta recharge.
> 
> "Commando" was a tough one in my book but you nailed it. _How'd you guess?_
> 
> ...


 
Musta been kyle reese with the shotgun...or maybe one of the cops in the police station scene...I don't remember the T using a shotgun in that movie


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 27, 2011)

banker23 said:


> Musta been kyle reese with the shotgun...or maybe one of the cops in the police station scene...I don't remember the T using a shotgun in that movie



It was in the gun shop.  Terminator loads up a round in "da 12 guage autoloada" and the shop keeper says "Hey!  You can't do that!"  "Wrong."  Blammo!


----------



## Curt James (Dec 27, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> It was in the gun shop.  Terminator loads up a round in "da 12 guage autoloada" and the shop keeper says "Hey!  You can't do that!"  "Wrong."  Blammo!



_"We close early today." _






YouTube Video











Crap. It's "embedding disabled" but worth a trip to YouTube.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 27, 2011)

Got my arnold reps from curt


----------



## Curt James (Dec 27, 2011)

lol 

Believe I repped everyone who guessed correctly.

Thanks for participating.


----------



## banker23 (Dec 27, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> It was in the gun shop. Terminator loads up a round in "da 12 guage autoloada" and the shop keeper says "Hey! You can't do that!" "Wrong." Blammo!


 
How the hell could I miss that? I remember the laser sighted magnum, the UZI, the assault rifles, etc. and I miss one of the most iconic scenes in the movie.


----------



## banker23 (Dec 27, 2011)

kind of off topic but does anyone remember this show? It kind of goes in-hand with the 80's obscession with guns:






It was an awesome show but I think it only lasted like half a season.

Classic quotes:

...But at least I know how to read!
Yeah? What's your favorite book?
_War and Peace_! The first half. 


"A cop is a one-man zoo with a gun."

how do you plead?
I never plead, I usually don't even ask. 


_(While watching Sledge try to defuse a bomb)_ "Go bomb, go! Go bomb, go!"

(finding an important evidence) "Look at this! Are you thinking what I'm thinking?
I don't know, I'm thinking of invading Afghanistan by my self. What are you thinking?" 


*Dori*: Sledge, got great news for you.*Sledge*: What, you can finally buy guns in vending machines?

Well, Miss, I was in this store when two thugs entered and threatened the owner with shotguns. At that time I drew my magnum and killed them both. Then I bought some eggs, some milk, and some of those little cocktail weenies.
*News reporter:* Inspector, was what you did in the store absolutely necessary?*Sledge:* Oh yes, I have no groceries at all back home. 


[_Inserts 'Home Video Target Range' video into VCR and turns on TV_] 
*Video Narrator*: Shoot me. Shoot me. Shoot me. Shoot me. 
[_Hammer shoots TV_] 
*Sledge *: [_Talking to gun_] Remind me not to rent that one again. It's too expensive.


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 27, 2011)

Yup!  Sledge Hammer!


----------



## Curt James (Dec 29, 2011)

YouTube Video















YouTube Video















YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Dec 29, 2011)

^^^^ Third video is a full episode!

So are these...





YouTube Video















YouTube Video















YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Dec 29, 2011)

*Sledge Hammer! (TV Series 1986–1988) - IMDb*

That series ran from 1986 to 1988. Was wondering why I wasn't familiar with it. Didn't watch a lot of TV while I was in the service.

Back to _Aaaahhhhhhnold!_

First person to identify the movie gets repped!


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 29, 2011)

Curt James said:


> *Sledge Hammer! (TV Series 1986–1988) - IMDb*
> 
> That series ran from 1986 to 1988. Was wondering why I wasn't familiar with it. Didn't watch a lot of TV while I was in the service.
> 
> ...


  Raw deal


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 29, 2011)

Curt James said:


> *Sledge Hammer! (TV Series 1986–1988) - IMDb*
> 
> That series ran from 1986 to 1988. Was wondering why I wasn't familiar with it. Didn't watch a lot of TV while I was in the service.
> 
> ...



The Jayne Mansfield Story


----------



## Curt James (Dec 29, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> Raw deal







Zaphod said:


> The Jayne Mansfield Story



Winnah!






YouTube Video










Image @ :12.


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 29, 2011)

lol everything is a RAW DEAL to me lol


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Vibrant (Dec 29, 2011)

got one for you guys. I hope it hasn't been posted before, I've sorta lost track on what has because this thread got big lol.

Ok, should be a pretty easy one, first person to guess right gets repped.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Dec 29, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> got one for you guys. I hope it hasn't been posted before, I've sorta lost track on what has because this thread got big lol.
> 
> Ok, should be a pretty easy one, first person to guess right gets repped.



Around the world in 80 days


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 29, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> Around the world in 80 days



correct. repped.

But dont you feel bad about not giving anybody else a chance?


----------



## Curt James (Dec 29, 2011)

^^^^ Listen, and understand. That _Noheawaiian _is out there. He can't be bargained with. He can't be reasoned with. He doesn't feel pity, or remorse, or fear. And he absolutely will not stop, ever, until you are dead.


----------



## banker23 (Dec 30, 2011)

Curt James said:


> ^^^^ Listen, and understand. That _Noheawaiian _is out there. He can't be bargained with. He can't be reasoned with. He doesn't feel pity, or remorse, or fear. And he absolutely will not stop, ever, until you are dead.


 
now i'm going to have to rent around the world in 80 days....I seriously thought that had to be photoshopped!

Noheawaian: "Alex, I'd like Arnold films for a thousand please"


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 30, 2011)

banker23 said:


> now i'm going to have to rent around the world in 80 days....I seriously thought that had to be photoshopped!
> 
> Noheawaian: "Alex, I'd like Arnold films for a thousand please"



It's a pretty good family movie. Arnold had a cameo in there, jackie chan is one of the main actors. It's loosely based on the jules verne book (yeah I read classics, deal with it, lol)


----------



## Curt James (Dec 30, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> It's a pretty good family movie. *Arnold had a cameo in there*, jackie chan is one of the main actors. It's loosely based on the jules verne book (yeah I read classics, deal with it, lol)








YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Dec 30, 2011)

First person to identify the movie gets repped!


----------



## banker23 (Dec 30, 2011)

Curt James said:


> First person to identify the movie gets repped!


 
Arnold in a leisure suit and partridge family haircut? I'm gonna have to go with Stay Hungry...maybe during the country club party scenes


----------



## banker23 (Dec 30, 2011)

Did they have photoshop back then? looks like Arnold curling about 500 lbs to me...


----------



## Curt James (Dec 30, 2011)

banker23 said:


> Arnold in a leisure suit and partridge family haircut? I'm gonna have to go with Stay Hungry...maybe during the country club party scenes



Not "Stay Hungry"  and not a Partridge Family episode either. lol Does look like a Partridge family haircut, though, agreed! 



banker23 said:


> Did they have photoshop back then? looks like Arnold curling about 500 lbs to me...



Ken Waller is there. Maybe _that's_ from "Stay Hungry"? Don't remember ever seeing that pic.


----------



## banker23 (Dec 30, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Not "Stay Hungry"  and not a Partridge Family episode either. lol Does look like a Partridge family haircut, though, agreed!
> 
> 
> Ken Waller is there. Maybe _that's_ from "Stay Hungry"? Don't remember ever seeing that pic.


 
 That can't be real though even for Arnold....curling over 400 lbs.?


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 30, 2011)

banker23 said:


> That can't be real though even for Arnold....curling over 400 lbs.?



You forget that arnold is not human.....


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 30, 2011)

Curt James said:


> First person to identify the movie gets repped!



The Villain aka Cactus Jack


----------



## Curt James (Dec 30, 2011)

Curt James said:


> *First person to identify the movie* gets repped!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was looking for "The Villain" and am happy to learn there was another title. _Cool._ 

Reps on recharge, Zaphod!


----------



## Curt James (Dec 30, 2011)

YouTube Video










Ffwd to 7:52 for the image.

Was waiting and _waiting _for Arnold to take off that cowboy hat so I could grab the image for the quiz.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 30, 2011)

New trivia

First person to guess gets repped, nohe must sit this one out or he will face dire consequences












Should be pretty easy.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Dec 30, 2011)

^^^^^


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 31, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> ^^^^^



if you want, you can pm me the answer, if you're correct I'll rep you.


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 31, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> New trivia
> 
> First person to guess gets repped, nohe must sit this one out or he will face dire consequences
> 
> ...



Can't tell who the actor is and the background isn't real clear.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Dec 31, 2011)

I can't rep anyone with my phone, but im sure vibrant and or curt will rep you if you guess this one


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 31, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> Can't tell who the actor is and the background isn't real clear.



Well that's part of the challenge, hehe. And ladies and gents believe or not, nohe guessed wrong by pm


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 31, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> I can't rep anyone with my phone, but im sure vibrant and or curt will rep you if you guess this one



I'm just guessing.  Hercules in New York.


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 31, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> New trivia
> 
> First person to guess gets repped, nohe must sit this one out or he will face dire consequences
> 
> ...



Looks like it might be Edward Furlong.  Pet Semetary 2.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 31, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> Looks like it might be Edward Furlong.  Pet Semetary 2.



nope and pet sematary didnt have arnold in it


----------



## Noheawaiian (Dec 31, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> I'm just guessing.  Hercules in New York.



Nope


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 31, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> I can't rep anyone with my phone, but im sure vibrant and or curt will rep you if you guess this one



San Pedro Beach Bums  "Lifting is my life"


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 31, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> New trivia
> 
> First person to guess gets repped, nohe must sit this one out or he will face dire consequences
> 
> ...



Terminator 2


----------



## Noheawaiian (Dec 31, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> San Pedro Beach Bums  "Lifting is my life"



Nope


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 31, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> Terminator 2



nope.

nohe is stumped as well, mwuahaha. I was beginning to think nohe was arnold himself or a clone.....


----------



## Noheawaiian (Dec 31, 2011)

^^^^lets see you guess my pic, smart guy


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 31, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> ^^^^lets see you guess my pic, smart guy



you got pm and..........















BOOYAH!!!!


----------



## Curt James (Dec 31, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> I'm just guessing.  Hercules in New York.



Arnold's hair was much shorter in "Hercules in New York". 

That looks more like "Stay Hungry". *NOT *guessing, btw. 



Zaphod said:


> Looks like it might be Edward Furlong.  Pet Semetary 2.



_Does _look like Furlong, but I'd guess a war/battle scene from one of the Terminator films. Again, *NOT *guessing. 



Noheawaiian said:


> ^^^^lets see you guess my pic, smart guy



Thanks for contributing a pic to the thread.


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm completely stumped on both of those.  I could keep guessing and eventually get it, but I'll concede these two.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 31, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> I'm completely stumped on both of those.  I could keep guessing and eventually get it, but I'll concede these two.



I guess this is my first victory as quizmaster!!!



happy new year everybody! May all your wishes come true  in  2012.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 1, 2012)

*Happy New Year*, Arnold fans. Going to see Sherlock Holmes 2. Quiz later tonight!


----------



## Curt James (Jan 1, 2012)

Okay, quiz time! Movies, TV shows, _any _video appearance of Arnold is fair game. As always, first person to identify the image gets repped!

With those facts in mind...

Courtesy of *Vibrant*:







And this one from *Noheawaiian*:






Plus two _new _quizzes:











Please make sure you identify which image you're solving. 
Two guesses per image per user this time. 
Reps on recharge.


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 2, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Okay, quiz time! Movies, TV shows, _any _video appearance of Arnold is fair game. As always, first person to identify the image gets repped!
> 
> With those facts in mind...
> 
> ...



In that case the top one is from the Guns & Roses video for You Could be Mine and I think the third pic is from End of Days.  

The other two I'm too tired to think about.


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 2, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Please make sure you identify which image you're solving.
> Two guesses per image per user this time.
> Reps on recharge.



Junior.  Looks like Frank Langella.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 2, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> In that case the top one is from the Guns & Roses video for You Could be Mine and I think the third pic is from *End of Days*.
> 
> The other two I'm too tired to think about.



Hope you're getting some good sleep. "End of Days" is correct. 

We'll wait for Vibrant's ruling on the top one. 






YouTube Video










Ffwd to 1:14 for the image.



Zaphod said:


> *Junior*.  Looks like Frank Langella.



"Junior" is also correct.  That is indeed Frank Langella!






YouTube Video










Ffwd to 1:12 for the image.

Reps on recharge, *Zaphod!* Happy New Year and thanks for playing.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 2, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> In that case the top one is from the Guns & Roses video for You Could be Mine and I think the third pic is from End of Days.
> 
> The other two I'm too tired to think about.



Thats a good guess but it's not that very good music video, I've never seen it before this.


I'll drop some hints:

Zaphod, you were very close with one of your guesses.

It is an actual movie credited to arnold.

Good luck and Happy new year everybody!!!


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 3, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> New trivia
> 
> First person to guess gets repped, nohe must sit this one out or he will face dire consequences
> 
> ...



How about The Rundown?


----------



## Curt James (Jan 3, 2012)

^^^^ Nope. 

Repping you next.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jan 3, 2012)

Vibrant said:


>



T2 3-D: Battle Across Time.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 3, 2012)

PushAndPull said:


> T2 3-D: Battle Across Time.



 WINNER

Well played sir, I though no one was gonna get it after I stumped 3 hardcore Arnold fans.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 4, 2012)

Thread renamed to expand the range of Arnold trivia possibilities. Credit to *Vibrant *for the new name! 

Members encouraged to submit Arnold trivia questions directly to the thread. Thanks for your participation!



PushAndPull said:


> T2 3-D: Battle Across Time.



Will rep on recharge, *PushAndPull*. 

And has this one been guessed yet?


----------



## PushAndPull (Jan 4, 2012)

Curt James said:


> And has this one been guessed yet?



Scavenger Hunt.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 4, 2012)

to get the ball rolling on a different kind of trivia now that its allowed:

this trivia will be in form of "guess which movie this quote is from?"


we'll start with some easy ones:


#1. * "It's not a tumor!"*


#2. *You wanna be a farmer? Here's a couple of acres!
*

#3. *"You're one ugly mother fu**er!"*


#4. *"consider that a divorce"*


#5. *"remember when I'd promised to kill you last........I lied"
*

#6. *"I hope you leave enough room for my fist because I???m going to ram it into your stomach and break your god-damn spine!"


*Rules are:

1 guess per quote

maximum 3 quotes may be answered by one person

please specify which quote you are referring to

I will rep each correct answer and I will neg each wrong answer, so choose your answers wisely.





Lol , no negs for wrong answers so have fun playing


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 4, 2012)

PushAndPull said:


> Scavenger Hunt.




correct repped


----------



## PushAndPull (Jan 4, 2012)

#4. *"consider that a divorce"*
_Total Recall_

#5. *"remember when I'd promised to kill you last........I lied"*
_Commando_ 

#6. *"I hope you leave enough room for my fist because I’m going to ram it into your stomach and break your god-damn spine!"*
_Running Man_


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 4, 2012)

PushAndPull said:


> #4. *"consider that a divorce"*
> _Total Recall_
> 
> #5. *"remember when I'd promised to kill you last........I lied"*
> ...




correct on all 3 reps on recharge bro.


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 4, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> to get the ball rolling on a different kind of trivia now that its allowed:
> 
> this trivia will be in form of "guess which movie this quote is from?"
> 
> ...



1.  Kindergarten Cop

2.  Last Action Hero

3.  Predator


----------



## Curt James (Jan 4, 2012)

^^^^ Nice. 

Here's one: What was Arnold's half-brother's name?


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jan 4, 2012)

Curt James said:


> ^^^^ Nice.
> 
> Here's one: What was Arnold's half-brother's name?



Vincent Benedict


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 4, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> 1.  Kindergarten Cop
> 
> 2.  Last Action Hero
> 
> 3.  Predator



correct bro, repped you once, two more coming when i can.



Curt James said:


> ^^^^ Nice.
> 
> Here's one: What was Arnold's half-brother's name?



pm with the answer sent


----------



## Curt James (Jan 5, 2012)

Noheawaiian said:


> Vincent Benedict



Repping you on recharge, *Noheawaiian*,  but read the question again. If you knew Vincent without looking it up  then you're the Arnoldologist over me. lol 

I knew Julian Benedict's name but forgot _his _half brother's name.

What was _Arnold's _half brother's name?






*Vibrant*, you covered all the bases.  Reps on recharge.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jan 5, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Repping you on recharge, *Noheawaiian*,  but read the question again. If you knew Vincent without looking it up  then you're the Arnoldologist over me. lol
> 
> I knew Julian Benedict's name but forgot _his _half brother's name.
> 
> ...



It's julius, not julian....


----------



## Curt James (Jan 5, 2012)

Noheawaiian said:


> It's julius, not julian....



D'OH!

You got me again. 

Now I'm going to neg you for _embarrassment _and for not answering the question with the answer *I WANTED!*


----------



## Curt James (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Jan 7, 2012)

Name Arnold's mother and father.


----------



## fit4life (Jan 7, 2012)

ok i finally think i got this. Arnolds mother and fathers name is father=Gustav Schwarzenegger and mother= Aurelia Jadrny maidan name.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 7, 2012)

fit4life said:


> ok i finally think i got this. Arnolds mother and fathers name is father=Gustav Schwarzenegger and mother= Aurelia Jadrny maidan name.



Correct.  

Reps on recharge, brother.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 7, 2012)

fit4life said:


> ok i finally think i got this. Arnolds mother and fathers name is father=Gustav Schwarzenegger and mother= Aurelia Jadrny maidan name.



nice job


repped


----------



## fit4life (Jan 7, 2012)

Sweet thank you, finally i got one!! Although i do not know a lot of trivia answers i learn and enjoy


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 7, 2012)

trivia time:


[SIZE=+1]1) What movie is this quote from. 'Knock, Knock'?

[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]2) What movie is this [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]quote[/SIZE][SIZE=+1] from. 'I let him go'?[/SIZE]

[SIZE=+1]3) What movie is this [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]quote[/SIZE][SIZE=+1] from: 'Uzi nine millimetre'?

[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]4) What movie is this [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]quote[/SIZE][SIZE=+1] from: 'It's been a long time General'?[/SIZE]

[SIZE=+1]5) What movie is this quote from. 'I need a vacation'?[/SIZE]

[SIZE=+1]6) Who does Arnie say this to in 'Terminator 2': 'Come with me if you want to live'?[/SIZE]


maximum of two trivia questions may be answered by one person.

Please specify which one you're answering.

Please make a separate post with each answer so it's easier for me to rep you for a correct answer


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 7, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> trivia time:
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=+1]6) Who does Arnie say this to in 'Terminator 2': 'Come with me if you want to live'?[/SIZE]


 

sarah conner


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 7, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> trivia time:
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=+1]4) What movie is this [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]quote[/SIZE][SIZE=+1] from: 'It's been a long time General'?[/SIZE]


 
Predator


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 7, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> [SIZE=+1]1) What movie is this quote from. 'Knock, Knock'?[/SIZE]


 
Predator


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 7, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> trivia time:
> 
> 
> [SIZE=+1]1) What movie is this quote from. 'Knock, Knock'?
> ...



2.  Commando


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 7, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> trivia time:
> 
> 
> [SIZE=+1]1) What movie is this quote from. 'Knock, Knock'?
> ...



3.  Terminator


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 8, 2012)

Every answer was correct

Miss Springsteen and Zaphod I owe you 1 more reps


#5 is still up for grabs


Thanks for playing everyone.


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 8, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Every answer was correct
> 
> Miss Springsteen and Zaphod I owe you 1 more reps
> 
> ...



I know what number 5 is from, but I already got two.


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 8, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Every answer was correct
> 
> Miss Springsteen and Zaphod I owe you 1 more reps
> 
> ...




*Kindergarten Cop *


----------



## deadlifter405 (Jan 8, 2012)

#5 is Terminator 2; scene where a badly beat up Arnold finally defeats the liquid metal terminator.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 8, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> *Kindergarten Cop *



nope, sorry. Thanks for trying.



deadlifter405 said:


> #5 is Terminator 2; scene where a badly beat up Arnold finally defeats the liquid metal terminator.



Correct


----------



## Curt James (Jan 8, 2012)

I still owe a few "Arnold reps!" Will hit you tomorrow.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 8, 2012)

arnold movie fans:

Collateral Damage just started on Spike right now.


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 8, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> arnold movie fans:
> 
> Collateral Damage just started on Spike right now.




IT just started Im Watching it


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 17, 2012)

curt, no new quizzes? the people are getting restless I'll try to hold them off with a few trivia questions.


*1*. *How old was Arnold when he won his first Sandow?

2. what was his first bodybuilding title?

*
one guess each and one entry per person. these two quick and easy ones should hold you over for a little bit


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 17, 2012)

i know quite a few of the movies but if i hang out in here i'll be watching back to back movies for 3 weeks. a bit easier now that it's trivia too but my pirate bay finger is getting itchy...


----------



## Curt James (Jan 17, 2012)

^^^^

First person to identify the film's titles gets repped.

Easier...






Not so easier!


----------



## Curt James (Jan 17, 2012)

And has anyone identified this one?


----------



## Curt James (Jan 17, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i know quite a few of the movies but if i hang out in here i'll be watching back to back movies for 3 weeks. a bit easier now that it's trivia too but my pirate bay finger is getting itchy...



Here's some trivia:

What are Arnold's initials? And what makes that so amusing?


----------



## Curt James (Jan 17, 2012)

^^^^ If you don't know the answer, you'll find it as a thread in the Anabolic Zone.


----------



## Tuco (Jan 17, 2012)

Curt James said:


> And has anyone identified this one?



Commando


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 17, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i know quite a few of the movies but if i hang out in here i'll be watching back to back movies for 3 weeks. a bit easier now that it's trivia too but my pirate bay finger is getting itchy...




As arnold said " DO IT.......DO IT.........DO IT" 




Curt James said:


> Here's some trivia:
> 
> What are Arnold's initials? And what makes that so amusing?



arnold's initials are awesome. He was chosen by the gods for bodybuilding


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 17, 2012)

Curt James said:


> ^^^^ If you don't know the answer, you'll find it as a thread in the Anabolic Zone.



i'm thinking it has to be aas. funny for obvious reason's. 

google get's me this 
*Arnold Schwarzenegger has the initials A.S.S. His full name is. *

*Arnold Alois Schwarzenegger*



um seems  this guy wrote that.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 18, 2012)

Curt James said:


> ^^^^
> 
> First person to identify the film's titles gets repped.
> 
> ...



prob been said but Resurrection.


wrong


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 18, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i'm thinking it has to be aas. funny for obvious reason's.
> 
> google get's me this
> *Arnold Schwarzenegger has the initials A.S.S. His full name is. *
> ...



reasons gets .... wtf was i thinking?


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 18, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i'm thinking it has to be aas. funny for obvious reason's.
> 
> google get's me this
> *Arnold Schwarzenegger has the initials A.S.S. His full name is. *
> ...




Did you just call Arnold an ASS? how could you?


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 18, 2012)

this pic is interesting for anabolic fanatics as well. the initials of this movie make a widely used aas term. if I'm correct about the movie of course


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 18, 2012)

in the movie i think this is when a pillar type thing gets thrust though him. i googled it to see if i had the name right i didn't and i googles the initials after correctly guessing they were aas. it was just stupid someone wrote the name right but then said the initials are ass.


----------



## fit4life (Jan 18, 2012)

Curt James said:


> And has anyone identified this one?


As soon as i saw it most def, Commando.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 18, 2012)

PITBULL915 said:


> Commando







Little Wing said:


> *i'm thinking it has to be aas.* funny (snip)



Correct!



fit4life said:


> As soon as i saw it most def, Commando.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 18, 2012)

First person to identify the film's titles gets repped.

Easier...





Not so easier!







Little Wing said:


> prob been said but *Resurrection*.
> 
> 
> wrong



Guess again! Two different movies. Vibrant's clue (previous page) is spot on.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 18, 2012)

the first can't guess because i looked it up. i was sure it was Resurrection. no idea why. the second one hmmmm no clue. jingle all the way maybe. looks like a funny mad face not serious mad.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 18, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> the first can't guess because i looked it up. i was sure it was Resurrection. no idea why. *the second one hmmmm no clue. jingle all the way maybe. looks like a funny mad face not serious mad.*



Not "Jingle All the Way," and though it _is _a Dramedy -- in the context of the shot -- it's not a funny mad face.

*Clue:* Arnold is driving a vehicle in this scene.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 18, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> *the first can't guess because i looked it up. *i was sure it was Resurrection. no idea why. the second one hmmmm no clue. jingle all the way maybe. looks like a funny mad face not serious mad.



Not sure how Vibrant is keeping score, but for my two cents I'd use any available source of information to find the answer. If you have the answer offer it up!


----------



## Curt James (Jan 18, 2012)

Name two films where Arnold's character utters the same single word response -- "Wrong."


----------



## Curt James (Jan 18, 2012)

*Intermission!*






YouTube Video


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 18, 2012)

This was posted by his FB page. Had to share.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 18, 2012)

End of Days first one and second hmmm. he wore a white shirt in Kindergarten Cop too so maybe that.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 18, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> End of Days first one and second hmmm. he wore a white shirt in Kindergarten Cop too so maybe that.



Correct on end of days the initials of the movie make eod, which means every other day if used in the anabolic world.


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 18, 2012)

Vibrant. Stop posting sexy bitches as your avatar. youre confusing me.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 18, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> *End of Days first one* and second hmmm. he wore a white shirt in Kindergarten Cop too so maybe that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*MOAR REPZ ON RECHARGZ!!1!*

But *not *Kindergarten Cop. 

*Clue 2:* He _does_, however, play a cop in this film. 



TJTJ said:


> Vibrant. Stop posting sexy bitches as your avatar. youre confusing me.



Best be giving him _sexy bitches repz._


----------



## deadlifter405 (Jan 18, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Name two films where Arnold's character utters the same single word response -- "Wrong."



Terminator; gun shop scene when the gun shop owner tells him he can't do that as he's loading a shotgun.

Commando; scene in his cabin when the mercenary tells him he has to cooperate if he wants to see his daughter again.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 18, 2012)

deadlifter405 said:


> Terminator; gun shop scene when the gun shop owner tells him he can't do that as he's loading a shotgun.
> 
> Commando; scene in his cabin when the mercenary tells him he has to cooperate if he wants to see his daughter again.



 Reps on recharge!






YouTube Video


----------



## deadlifter405 (Jan 18, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> curt, no new quizzes? the people are getting restless I'll try to hold them off with a few trivia questions.
> 
> 
> *1*. *How old was Arnold when he won his first Sandow?
> ...



First Sandow? Defeated 3 time champion Sergio Oliva in 1970 at the age of 23.

First title? Mr. Austria in 1964.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 18, 2012)

deadlifter405 said:


> First Sandow? Defeated 3 time champion Sergio Oliva in 1970 at the age of 23.
> 
> *First title? Mr. Austria in 1964.*



Is that true?

Arnold's nickname is the Austrian Oak and his mentor was _former _Mr. Austria, Kurt Marnul. Arnold served in the Austrian Army, but I thought his first competition and title was the _Jr. Mr. Europe_.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 18, 2012)

deadlifter405 said:


> First Sandow? Defeated 3 time champion Sergio Oliva in 1970 at the age of 23.
> 
> First title? Mr. Austria in 1964.



Correct on first one, wrong on second.



TJTJ said:


> Vibrant. Stop posting sexy bitches as your avatar. youre confusing me.



 what can I say? I like beautiful women.



Curt James said:


> Is that true?
> 
> Arnold's nickname is the Austrian Oak and his mentor was _former _Mr. Austria, Kurt Marnul. Arnold served in the Austrian Army, but I thought his first competition and title was the _Jr. Mr. Europe_.



yes his first title was Jr Mr Europe in 1965.

here's his competition history, Im not sure if it's the full list but it's close.



*Competition History of the Austrian Oak*



*1963 Contest in Graz, Austria, at Steirer Hof Hotel          - 2**nd** place*
*1965 Junior Mr. Europe in Stoccarda, Germany - 1**st**          place*
*1966 Mr. Europe - 1**st** amatorial*
*1966 Best Built Man in Europe - 1**st** place*
*1966 NABBA Mr. Universe in London - 2**nd**, tall class amatorial*
*1967 NABBA Mr. Universe in London - 1**st**, tall class amatorial          and abs.*
*1968 NABBA Mr. Universe in London - 1**st**, tall          class pro and absolute*
*1968 IFBB Mr. Universe in Miami, Florida - 1**st * *place, tall class*
*1968 IFBB Mr. International in Tijuana, Mexico - 1**st * *place, tall class &          abs.) *
*1969 IFBB Mr. Universe in New York City - 1**st * *place*
*1969 IFBB Mr. Olympia in New York City - 2**nd * *place*
*1969 NABBA Mr. Universe in London - 1**st **place, tall class pro and absolute)         *
*1969 Mr. Europe ad Essen, Germany - 1**st **place, tall class pro and absolute)         *
*1970 NABBA Mr. Universe in London - 1**st **place, tall class pro and absolute)         *
*1970 AAU Pro Mr. World in Columbus, Ohio - 1**st * *place*
*1970 IFBB Mr. Olympia in New York City - 1**st * *place*
*1971 IFBB Mr. Olympia in Parigi - 1**st **place*
*1972 IFBB Mr. Olympia in Essen - 1**st **place*
*1973 IFBB Mr. Olympia in New York City - 1**st * *place*
*1974 IFBB Mr. Olympia in New York City - 1**st * *place*
*1975 IFBB Mr. Olympia in Pretoria, South Africa - 1**st * *place* 
*1980 IFBB Mr. Olympia in Sidney, Australia - 1**st * *place*


----------



## deadlifter405 (Jan 19, 2012)

Dang it!

And I knew that one too, it's like shanking a 25 yard field goal


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 19, 2012)

what were we talking about...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 19, 2012)

i keep getting freaking sidetracked.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 19, 2012)

how about this one


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 19, 2012)

or


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 19, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> how about this one



Just letting you know that a similar pic from that movie was posted a few pages back.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 19, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Just letting you know that a similar pic from that movie was posted a few pages back.



Yup. But thank you for contributing to the thread, Little Wing. 



Little Wing said:


> or



Two easy wins for anyone willing to page back to see the two answers!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 19, 2012)

dammit i thought about that too i should have browsed the whole thread. . doing 15 things at once... i just made my pigeon a maine weather nest box for the porch...  he peeked in then jumped in all on his own despite the flowery exterior. it's collllllddddd here.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 19, 2012)

now i'm curious how thorough you guys have been i thought for sure at least one of those wouldn't be here.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 19, 2012)

We're not messing around here, LW. We're *HARDKORR ARNOLDOLOGIZTS, YO.*


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 19, 2012)

ok some funny too personal arnold trivia and what i was thinking the first couple of posts.... i know what the hell i was thinking and it's funny.
someday the name of his mistress will be trivia so...

i'm in a horrible sexually frustrating relationship. 7 years in different countries and i get really mad when there's no flirting etc but we just chat online like two old ladies. for 7 years i said "i'm not _mildred_ ya know" mildred being my name for like an old spinster aunt that gets no action. if i had ONLY known.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 19, 2012)

what Arnold Schwarzenegger Corey Everson pose was widely used in the early days of bodybuilding but is now sometimes referred to as the forgotten abdominal exercise? 

and would look not so great being done by Ronnie Coleman impo.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jan 19, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> what Arnold Schwarzenegger Corey Everson pose was widely used in the early days of bodybuilding but is now sometimes referred to as the forgotten abdominal exercise?
> 
> and would look not so great being done by Ronnie Coleman impo.



The vacuum pose?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 19, 2012)

Arnold quote do you know what he says?

"If I would do another 'Terminator' movie I would have Terminator travel back in time and ????????."


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 19, 2012)

PushAndPull said:


> The vacuum pose?




yes, click sorry smiley for a beautiful example by Frank Zane.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 19, 2012)

I'll be baackk.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jan 19, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> Arnold quote do you know what he says?
> 
> "If I would do another 'Terminator' movie I would have Terminator travel back in time and ????????."



"If I would do another 'Terminator' movie I would have Terminator travel back in time and tell Arnold not to have a special election."


----------



## PushAndPull (Jan 19, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> yes, click sorry smiley for a beautiful example by Frank Zane.



I always thought Zane had the best vacuum pose.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 19, 2012)

yes at quote . reps owed. Zane is phenomenal but my heart belongs to Arnold.


----------



## iride (Jan 20, 2012)

I meet the guy back in 1980 something, His arms were huge....
Mike


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 20, 2012)

"She's either Puerto Rican, or the same thing as Cuban, I mean they are  all very hot. They have the, you know, part of the black blood in them  and part of the Latino blood in them that together makes it."

who was arnold talking about?


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 20, 2012)

"It's the most difficult [decision] I've made in my entire life, except  the one I made in 1978 when I decided to get a bikini wax."


what show did he say this on?


----------



## fit4life (Jan 20, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> yes, click sorry smiley for a beautiful example by Frank Zane.


nice pics of vacuum poses!


----------



## Curt James (Jan 20, 2012)

Posted this earlier...



Curt James said:


> *Intermission!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and some fine fellow yanked my chain about my playing with Arnold... dolls.

lol  They're ACTION FIGURES! _grrr_

But speaking of dolls...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2012)

those would be cool beside my tomb raider uh action figures.

i googled how does Arnold take his coffee yesterday for a question and couldn't find the answer. anyone run across the answer? i'm going to look for some tough ones.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2012)

what is Arnold's secret hobby?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2012)

don't say shagging the maid.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 21, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> what is Arnold's secret hobby?



he probably has more than one but one is that he likes to paint. and shagging the maid is the best one


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2012)

yes  Arnold Schwarzenegger - Arnie's Secret Art Hobby - Contactmusic News


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2012)

my secret hobby is training to be a maid


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 23, 2012)

while we're at it. what movie is this from? Im sure its an easy one for you all. IDK it. But still worth the fun.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 23, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> while we're at it. what movie is this from? Im sure its an easy one for you all. IDK it. But still worth the fun.




lol, come on thats way too easy. but the movie is awesome


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 23, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> my secret hobby is training to be a maid




so let me get this straight. your plan is to become a maid, infiltrate arnolds house and "remove" his current maid. then you let arnold have his way with you? sneaky plan, I approve can you get me an autograph?


----------



## fit4life (Jan 23, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> yes Arnold Schwarzenegger - Arnie's Secret Art Hobby - Contactmusic News


 I googled and searched around for Arnolds secret hobby. Wow, that was a tough one.  Very interesting.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 23, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> so let me get this straight. your plan is to become a maid, infiltrate arnolds house and "remove" his current maid. then you let arnold have his way with you? sneaky plan, I approve can you get me an autograph?



i'm kinda betting he doesn't have a maid right now. but other than that yea. 



fit4life said:


> I googled and searched around for Arnolds secret hobby. Wow, that was a tough one.  Very interesting.



pretty cool huh. i didn't look too hard but there didn't seem to be examples available.

*Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines*


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 23, 2012)

i did find this but he didn't paint it.

painting is by Vladimir Dubossarsky and Alexander Vinogradov


----------



## Curt James (Jan 24, 2012)

First to name the movie gets repped.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 24, 2012)

What year was the first Arnold Schwarzenegger Classic contested?


----------



## Curt James (Jan 24, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> those would be cool beside my tomb raider uh action figures.
> 
> i googled how does Arnold take his coffee yesterday for a question and couldn't find the answer. anyone run across the answer? i'm going to look for some tough ones.



Coffee is for babies. *BEER *IS FOR MEN!


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 24, 2012)

Curt James said:


> First to name the movie gets repped.



The 6th Day


----------



## Curt James (Jan 24, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> what is Arnold's secret hobby?



Shagging the mai...

(looks at following post)



Little Wing said:


> don't say shagging the maid.



_Never mind!_


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 24, 2012)

curt james said:


> what year was the first arnold schwarzenegger classic contested?



1989


----------



## Curt James (Jan 24, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> The 6th Day



Correct!






YouTube Video










Ffwd to :58 for the image.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 24, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> 1989



And correct!

Richie Gaspari was the winner.

Reps on recharge, *Zaphod!* 

Was able to rep you for the first correct answer immediately.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 24, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> my secret hobby is training to be a maid


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2012)

minus the hollywood trickery, how tall is Arnold?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Coffee is for babies. *BEER *IS FOR MEN!




oh no you don't. i know this quote it's "_milk_ is for babies..."


good try.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2012)

Who was the only individual to ever go on record as having measured Arnold Schwarzenegger? Vince Basile


----------



## deadlifter405 (Jan 25, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> Who was the only individual to ever go on record as having measured Arnold Schwarzenegger? Vince Basile



Arthur Jones!


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 25, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> minus the hollywood trickery, how tall is Arnold?



6'2" I believe.  Although considering we get a little shorter with age probably closer 6'1".


----------



## PushAndPull (Jan 25, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> Who was the only individual to ever go on record as having measured Arnold Schwarzenegger? Vince Basile



The answer's in white? Vince Basile?


----------



## iride (Jan 25, 2012)

Now that he is not the Gov, 
 I do not think so, Arnold is back at the gym ,



Curt James said:


> Agreed!
> 
> And, yeah, a senior version of "Pumping Iron" would be awesome. Louie would probably put Arnold to shame on a physique stage at this point.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 25, 2012)

PushAndPull said:


> The answer's in white? Vince Basile?



correct. he measured him in the evening at six foot one and one half inches which means 6 foot 2 in the am is very likely.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 25, 2012)

I've heard from numerous people that have seen Arnold multiple times in real life that he is 6 feet at most.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 25, 2012)

I thought I'd post some funny arnold pics


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Jan 25, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> I've heard from numerous people that have seen Arnold multiple times in real life that he is 6 feet at most.



He was born in 1947 so he would have been around 42 in 1989 when I shared _a Polaroid moment _with him as part of the first Arnold Classic's VIP package -- just $100 at that first event.

Posed for the same Polaroid snapshot in 1990, 1991, and 1992. Was taller than Arnold in each shot and I'm 6'1".

No, I don't have the pics on a computer or in my hand.  They're either on a trash heap or buried in a box somewhere. Pretty funny shots of me in various stages of balding. 

Fwiw, not even _Arnold _is set on his actual height.

*Interview With Dick Tyler - 1969*

After Only just moving to the United States, Arnold had an interview with acclaimed bodybuilding journalist Dick Tyler in which he briefly mentioned his height. The interview is now reprinted in *'West Coast Bodybuilding Scene : The Golden Era'*.

*Dick Tyler:* "Arnold, how much did you weigh when you started?"

*Arnold:* "150 pounds."

*Dick Tyler:* "At the same height?"

*Arnold:* *"Yes, six-foot, one inch"*

*Measurement by Vince Basile - 1969*

Although measured by Vince Basile at 6'1 1/2" as described in a previous article on Arnoldheight.com, Vince Basile has said that Arnold himself claimed he was 6'2" just before the measurement took place.

*Interview With Jon Meade - 1980*

In an interview for Muscle Digest, *Arnold told editor Jon Meade that he was 'about 6' 1/2"' when asked about his height.*

From *Arnold Talks Height : Schwarzenegger's own take on his height*


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Jan 27, 2012)

Easy: Arnold hails from what country?
Harder: Name Arnold's co-promoter of the Arnold Sports Festival.
Hardest: Who was Arnold's best man at his wedding?

Repped for each correct response.


----------



## deadlifter405 (Jan 27, 2012)

Arnold hails from Graz Austria.

Jim Lorimer is the co-promoter of Arnolds sports festival.

And of course Franco Columbo was his best man at his wedding!


----------



## Curt James (Jan 27, 2012)

deadlifter405 said:


> Arnold hails from Graz *Austria*.
> 
> *Jim Lorimer* is the co-promoter of Arnolds sports festival.
> 
> And of course *Franco *Columbo was his best man at his wedding!



Three reps on the way. 

Franco's last name is spelled Columb_u_. In one of his books, believe it was "Winning Bodybuilding," Franco commented, something like, that his name is just short of Christopher Columbu_s_.

And Arnold was born in _Thal_, Austria, but he and his family resided in nearby Graz.

*Graz travel guide - Wikitravel*


----------



## Curt James (Jan 30, 2012)

*Tough:* What is Arnold's birth date? 
*Tougher:* Schwarzenegger went by another name in one film. What was that name?
*Toughest:* Besides 1982's "Conan the Barbarian," name one other vehicle both James Earl Jones and Arnold Schwarzenegger appeared in together.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 30, 2012)

wow those are good ones^^^ I like it, getting tougher and tougher


----------



## Curt James (Jan 30, 2012)

One is an _eeeeasy _search. The other should be common knowledge for Arnoldologists. lol

The James Earl Jones question, I just stumbled across. There's a great resource to find that answer.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 30, 2012)

Who will be Arnold's NEXT wife?


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 30, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> Who will be Arnold's NEXT wife?



You?


----------



## deadlifter405 (Jan 30, 2012)

Arnold was born 30 July 1947.

Arnold used the name Arnold Strong in Hercules in New York.

Arnold and James Earl Jones were both voice actors in the TV movie "Lincoln" in 1992.

That last one was hard,  you are really making this game difficult Curt!


----------



## PushAndPull (Jan 30, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> Who will be Arnold's NEXT wife?



Sylvester Stallone.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 1, 2012)

fienelarinsare said:


>



Aren't you past the required number of posts to pm? You can stop with these single word or smiley posts any time.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 2, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> You?



we have a winner


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 2, 2012)

Arnold owns 1 of 123 what?


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 2, 2012)

who does Arnold comically mention or is referenced in some of his films and vice versa? Give examples.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 2, 2012)

what heroic thing did Arnold do in 2004?


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 2, 2012)

what role did Arnold think would ruin his career?


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 2, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> what heroic thing did Arnold do in 2004?



He rescued a swimmer from drowning


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 2, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> Arnold owns 1 of 123 what?



Privately owned 747s?


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 2, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> what role did Arnold think would ruin his career?



"junior", I belive it was called. The one where he was pregnant.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 2, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> Arnold owns 1 of 123 what?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Could easily be planes, but Arnold also owns one of P.O. Box 123 in Venice, California, from when he was marketing mail order courses, t-shirts, etc.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 2, 2012)

yes to rescued swimmer no to other two.

Arnold saved a man's life while on vacation in Hawaii in 2004 by swimming into  the sea to rescue him from drowning.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 2, 2012)

YouTube Video











this one is impossible to find but the other should be findable.


----------



## TJTJ (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## Zaphod (Feb 2, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> who does Arnold comically mention or is referenced in some of his films and vice versa? Give examples.



Arnold Braunschweiger in Last Action Hero, I think.  

"I am the famous comedian, Arnold Braunschweiger"


----------



## Curt James (Feb 2, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> Arnold owns 1 of 123 what?



You weren't looking for his P.O. Box number?  

How about one of 123 original Humvees produced for the public? 

*Edit:* Uh, _wait_. I meant special anniversary boots!


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 4, 2012)

Sylvester Stallone was mentioned in several Arnold films. In Twins, Arnold poses in front of a Rambo III poster, in Last Action Hero Stallone is revealed as the star of T-2 in Arnold’s fictional character world, in Jingle All The Way Arnold does an impersonation of Rambo, and in True Lies Helen Tasker says she “married Rambo” after she discovers her husband Harry (Schwarzenegger) was a secret agent. Subsequently, Arnold is mentioned in some of Stallone’s films as well. In Demolition Man Arnold is referred to as a former U.S. President which prompted Sly to say “they elected him President”. Stallone also referenced Conan in the movie Tango and Cash, and told his mother (Estelle Getty) that only the Terminator says I’ll be back when he did the film Stop or My Mom Will Shoot.


 Arnold was afraid that playing the villain role in The Terminator would ruin his acting career. The movie was a complete success and the role made him a movie superstar.


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 6, 2012)

Thought it would be Jr ?

Terminator, huh!?

Instead of the cheap joke, i'll just say, that judgement made him a great governor.


----------



## garnislitton (Feb 6, 2012)

Thats funny


----------



## Curt James (Feb 14, 2012)

First person to post the movie's title gets repped.






And have I neglected to rep anyone who answered correctly?


----------



## TJTJ (Feb 14, 2012)

Curt James said:


> First person to post the movie's title gets repped.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



expendables


----------



## ceejay (Feb 19, 2012)

get to tha choppa!


----------



## Curt James (Feb 19, 2012)

^^^^ lol 



TJTJ said:


> expendables



Coooooorrrrrrect!!! Reps on recharge!


----------



## Curt James (Feb 23, 2012)

greenorange said:


> I'd name your blog the dreamland! Whilst Santa knocks at our door just once per year, you blog is open the complete year.





Well... _thank you?_


----------



## betramp (Mar 1, 2012)

*Recognize*

Hey...I can't recognized this image, tell??


----------



## icecube789 (Mar 1, 2012)

What's the answer?


----------



## Curt James (Mar 1, 2012)

betramp said:


> Hey...I can't recognized this image, tell??



Which image? Believe they've all been identified.



icecube789 said:


> What's the answer?



What was _the question?_


----------



## PushAndPull (Mar 1, 2012)

^^^bots


----------



## Curt James (Mar 11, 2012)

^^^^ As in _cyborgs?_


----------



## PushAndPull (Mar 14, 2012)

Curt James said:


> ^^^^ As in _cyborgs?_



Yeah, like ro*bot*.

Here is an short interesting read
Protect yourself from Bots and Botnets


----------



## Curt James (Mar 14, 2012)

^^^^ Son of a *****.

I'm zapping each and every one of these embedded gif ************* that I see from now on.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Mar 18, 2012)

It's easy to guess with the Christmas Tree in the background! Jingle All The Way


----------



## Curt James (Mar 20, 2012)

lol You're replying to the first post in the thread?  _Nice!
_


MuscleGauge1 said:


> It's easy to guess with the Christmas Tree in the background! Jingle All The Way





Curt James said:


> Look at the image below. Guess the movie's name. First correct answer gets repped.
> 
> Do it for fun or for the green dots (or both)! Here's the first image. What's the movie's title?


----------



## adambrian (Mar 29, 2012)

Wow, this really showed many "Arnold"s that I didn't know. He's really someone to look up to, not only got an awesome body, but also an awesome brain!


----------



## Medicalequipment (May 10, 2012)

he is my favorite


----------



## Curt James (Sep 15, 2012)

Look at the image below. Guess the movie's name. First correct answer gets repped.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 15, 2012)

the tomb.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 15, 2012)

First glimpse at The Tomb (Arnold Schwarzenegger/Sylvester Stallone) - YouTube


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 15, 2012)

'The Tomb' Arnold Schwarzenegger and Sylvester Stallone on ET - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Sep 19, 2012)

Repped! You are correct, Little Wing! 

Looking forward to this flick!


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 19, 2012)

me too. it sounds pretty cool.


----------



## Curt James (Oct 25, 2012)

I thought _I_ knew Arnold, but have no clue where this pic is from? A neck tattoo and_ that hair! _


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 25, 2012)

In *Ten*, an elite DEA task force deals with the world's  deadliest drug cartels. Specializing in complex mobile operations, the  team executes a tactical raid on a cartel safe house. What looks to be a  typical raid turns out to be an elaborate theft operation, pre-planned  by the DEA squad. After hiding millions in stolen cash, the team  believes their secret is safe ? until someone begins assassinating them  one by one.

Ten Photos - MovieWeb.com

i used google search by image.


----------



## tallguy34 (Oct 25, 2012)

Curt James said:


> I thought _I_ knew Arnold, but have no clue where this pic is from? A neck tattoo and_ that hair! _



Don't feel bad Curt. It's cause the movie isn't out yet and hasn't been talked about a whole bunch. But he looks fuckin bad ass in that pic for sure!


----------



## Curt James (Oct 25, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> In *Ten*, an elite DEA task force deals with the world's  deadliest drug cartels. Specializing in complex mobile operations, the  team executes a tactical raid on a cartel safe house. What looks to be a  typical raid turns out to be an elaborate theft operation, pre-planned  by the DEA squad. After hiding millions in stolen cash, the team  believes their secret is safe ? until someone begins assassinating them  one by one.
> 
> Ten Photos - MovieWeb.com
> 
> *i used google search by image.*



Thank you, LW. 

And I'm not familiar with that tool. 



tallguy34 said:


> Don't feel bad Curt. It's cause the movie isn't out yet and hasn't been talked about a whole bunch. But he looks fuckin bad ass in that pic for sure!



He's really getting back into the acting swing. Looking forward to this!


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 25, 2012)

Thread is back


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 25, 2012)

Curt, just go to google's main search page and select image search then drag and drop any image into the search bar and it will show you where else the image is online. on ironmag i have to save the image to desktop first. Search by Image ??? Inside Search ??? Google


----------



## Curt James (Nov 25, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5-4GDXqcEo&feature=related


----------



## Curt James (Nov 25, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJCqwU7BqRU&feature=watch-vrec


----------



## Curt James (Nov 25, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvOUVil7W5s&feature=related


----------



## Curt James (Nov 25, 2012)

*Arnold's Contest Record

1966*
Mr Europe (1), *Winner* 
Mr Universe - NABBA, Tall, 2nd

*1967*
Mr Universe - NABBA, Tall, 1st
Mr Universe - NABBA, *Overall Winner* 

*1968*
Universe - IFBB, 2nd
Universe - Pro - NABBA, Tall, 1st
Universe - Pro - NABBA, *Overall Winner* 

*1969*
Mr Europe - IFBB, Tall, 1st
Mr Europe - IFBB, *Overall Winner* 
Mr International - IFBB, Tall, 1st
Mr International - IFBB, *Overall Winner* 
Olympia - IFBB, 2nd
Universe - IFBB, *Overall Winner* 
Universe - IFBB, Tall, 1st
Universe - Pro - NABBA, Tall, 1st
Universe - Pro - NABBA, *Overall Winner* 

*1970*
Olympia - IFBB, *Winner* 
Universe - Pro - NABBA, Tall, 1st
Universe - Pro - NABBA, *Overall Winner* 
Mr World - AAU, Pro Tall, 1st
Mr World - AAU, Professional *Overall Winner* 

*1971*
Olympia - IFBB, *Winner* 

*1972*
Olympia - IFBB, *Winner* 

*1973*
Olympia - IFBB, *Winner* 

*1974*
Olympia - IFBB, HeavyWeight, 1st
Olympia - IFBB, *Overall Winner* 

*1975*
Olympia - IFBB, HeavyWeight, 1st
Olympia - IFBB, *Overall Winner* 

*1980*
Olympia - IFBB, *Winner*


----------



## bdeljoose (Nov 25, 2012)

I nominate Curt for Arnold's number one fan.


----------



## Curt James (Nov 26, 2012)

bdeljoose said:


> I nominate Curt for Arnold's number one fan.



A million years ago, my ugly mug and a snapshot of my Arnold memorabilia was published in Robert Kennedy's MuscleMag International. They mentioned a contest for Arnold's number one fan in the magazine _as a joke_, but people took the article seriously (myself included ) and sent in photos and essays on why they should be chosen for that title. lol

Kennedy's crew ran with it and I placed _second _behind some guy who printed out a wall-sized image of Schwarzenegger. Believe I received a free year's subscription to the magazine. 

Still subscribe.


----------



## PushAndPull (Apr 25, 2013)

Can anyone guess the other terminator in the  first terminator?


----------



## Shivalismith (May 30, 2013)

i got it .. the Movie name is Jingle All The Way.. i consider it one of finest Christmas theme based motion stories and with a lot of fun as well...


----------



## Curt James (Jun 4, 2013)

So you think you know Arnold? Did you know he was the original choice to voice Darth Vader? No, for real. Iz tr00! _What?

_Darth Vader Voiced By Schwarzenegger - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Jun 4, 2013)

PushAndPull said:


> Can anyone guess the other terminator in the  first terminator?



Franco Columbu!


----------



## Curt James (Jun 4, 2013)

Curt James said:


> So you think you know Arnold? Did you know *he was the original choice to voice Darth Vader?* No, for real. Iz tr00! _What?_



_Ooooookay_, that was a lie.


----------



## Theboss (Jun 5, 2013)

*Arnold*

Get down!Get down now!Get to the chooper!


----------



## Aaron S. (Jun 12, 2013)

just trying to look at my avatar


----------



## Billy Blackwell (Jun 14, 2013)

Damn, been so long since I've seen jingle all the way. I'll need to see it again just for nostalgia


----------



## Curt James (Jun 21, 2013)

Aaron S. said:


> just trying to look at my avatar


----------



## Shivalismith (Jun 23, 2013)

in between the quiz running here this list is of absolute help to suggest what are the movies done by the bodybuilder turned actor as most often it happens to be aware with the scene but forget the title .. now this is to help in recalling ..


----------



## Curt James (Jun 24, 2013)

Shivalismith said:


> in between the quiz running here this list is of absolute help to suggest what are the movies done by the bodybuilder turned actor as most often it happens to be aware with the scene but forget the title .. now this is to help in recalling ..



Um..._ thank you?_


----------



## Shivalismith (Jul 6, 2013)

he is looking quite young and not groomed well in this image . the movie must be the very starter of his acting career . .. it may be his first.. don't know the name


----------



## Keat0n (Jul 8, 2013)

It's fun to read through this thread


----------



## ballerific (Aug 21, 2013)

Great game


----------



## Curt James (Nov 9, 2013)

The Oak driving his black Bentley convertible


----------



## Curt James (Nov 9, 2013)

*What Gov. Arnold Schwarzenegger did right*

*Obamacare is off to a better start in California because of Schwarzenegger's early action to lay the groundwork.*

By George Skelton
October 30, 2013 

The Obamacare rollout in California has been bumpy, but it's running much more smoothly here than in most of America. And for that, we can thank former Gov. Arnold Schwarzenegger.

Gov. Jerry Brown deserves kudos, too. But it was Schwarzenegger who leapt in and became the nation's first governor to embrace the federal Affordable Care Act and begin planning to implement the ambitious program.

"The Republican governor who preceded us jumped early and we accepted the baton that he tossed," says Diana Dooley, Brown's secretary of the Health and Human Services Agency. She also chairs the board for Covered California, the insurance exchange that operates Obamacare in the state.

Schwarzenegger gets blamed for many mess-ups and there's no sense in reciting them here, except for one. That was his failed attempt to enact universal healthcare in California. But that failure has led to a relatively successful rollout of Obamacare in this state.

The champion bodybuilder and Hollywood action hero was always thinking big, searching for a "fantastic" program to enact. And in 2007, he embarked on a year-long crusade to create universal healthcare as a legacy.

Schwarzenegger borrowed from a program enacted in Massachusetts by then-Gov. Mitt Romney -- the same Mitt Romney who, as the 2012 Republican presidential nominee, repeatedly attacked President Obama for his similar healthcare act.

Romney's, Schwarzenegger's and Obama's plans all had two crucial similarities: They required practically everyone to buy health insurance -- the "individual mandate" -- and barred insurers from denying coverage to people with preexisting medical conditions.

Since then, the political dynamic has flipped on the individual mandate. It was originally proposed by conservatives who objected to people without insurance "freeloading" off premium buyers and taxpayers in hospital emergency rooms. But liberals objected to requiring poor people to buy plans they couldn't afford from for-profit insurers.

Schwarzenegger had a tough time selling the individual mandate to Democratic legislators. But he struck an alliance with then-Assembly Speaker Fabian Nunez (D-Los Angeles). And they finally won over lower house Democrats by providing government subsidies for the poor -- similar to what Obama later did, inciting heated opposition from Republicans.

In the end, it didn't matter in Sacramento. The economy was starting to tank. State government was falling into a $15-billion deficit crevasse while Schwarzenegger was proposing a $15-billion healthcare plan.

His proposal passed the Assembly but was killed in the Senate in early 2008. That house felt left out because it hadn't been part of the negotiating, and besides, some key senators -- particularly Sheila Kuehl (D-Santa Monica) -- were holding out for a government-run "single-payer" system.

Fast forward two years, and Obamacare squeaks through Congress.

Schwarzenegger barely hesitated. The Republican governor hugged the Democratic president's program and announced that California would create its own market exchange to implement it.

"The Republican Party was pushing him hard not to do it," recalls Daniel Zingale, a Schwarzenegger advisor and an architect of his plan. "Republicans considered it the final insult. It was the red cape for the bull."

Zingale, a self-described liberal and currently a senior official with California Endowment, an activist organization promoting more healthcare access, says, "The fact that Schwarzenegger signed the exchange bill was a big deal because Brown then could hit the ground running with that already in place."

But "Jerry also deserves a lot of credit," Zingale adds, for expanding Medi-Cal -- California's version of Medicaid for poor people -- as part of Obamacare.

Kim Belshe, the Health and Human Services secretary under Schwarzenegger and a member of the Covered California board, says that "when the Affordable Care Act became law, California already had done the hard work on policy planning and building a supportive coalition. We'd worked with insurers, consumer groups and the business community. We were ready to move."

Then Brown took office in January 2011, and told Dooley: "Don't mess it up." Or words to that effect that can't be printed in the paper.

One crucial step, Dooley says, was balancing the state budget. Brown and the Legislature ultimately did it, with more spending cuts and the governor's tax increase.

Without the budget-balancing, Dooley says, "It would have been very hard to go forward" with Obamacare. It's costing the state about $200 million this budget year for Medi-Cal expansion. Next year, the price tag will be even higher.

Of course, the most important factor in making Obamacare work in California is that this is a blue state that actually wants it to ? unlike politicians in red states who believe it's OK to shut down the federal government, then gripe that the healthcare website is badly flawed.

California is one of 16 states that launched its own Obamacare website.

And it tried to keep things simple by limiting the insurers to a dozen. In states where scores of different plans are being offered, says Covered California Executive Director Peter Lee, "it's a recipe for confusion."

California's website "is not perfect, but it works," Lee says.

He won't say how many people have been enrolled -- that won't be revealed until mid-November -- but "it's absolutely more than I had ever expected."

Take a bow, Arnold.


----------



## Curt James (Nov 9, 2013)

*New bromance? Pro boxer Wladimir Klitschko towers over idol Arnold Schwarzenegger as pair take hummer for a spin *

November 9, 2013

You'd think that not much could make Arnold Schwarzenegger look small.

But as he took fellow physique aficionado Wladimir Klitschko for a spin in his beloved green Hummer on Saturday, the 6ft 2in former Governor of California was pint sized in comparison to his 6ft 6in friend and fan.

The 66-year-old bodybuilder could not wipe the grin off his face as he and Wladimir - who is Hayden Panettiere's fiance - enjoyed a little weekend bromance in Brentwood, California.





*Hello up there! Arnold Schwarzenegger took his fellow muscular pal Wladimir Klitschko - who is engaged to Hayden Panettiere - for a spin in his car on Saturday, only to have him tower a head above him*

Wladimir - who hails from the Ukraine - was a truly ripped, colossal specimen of a man, with his muscles threatening to bust out of his skin.

He dressed himself casually for the rendezvous with his idol, keeping things low key in a grey Nike T-shirt and similarly coloured shorts over comfortable trainers.

Meanwhile, Arnold opted to keep his own spectacularly bulky body covered up in neat khaki trousers and a happy green T-shirt beneath a suave leather jacket.

With his true form hidden and the giant professional boxer towering over him with ease, The Terminator legend could have been mistaken for your everyday Joe on this unique occasion.




*
Wait for me! The 66-year-old former Governor of California chased after his long-legged fighter pal*

It seems Arnie's mission for the day was to proudly take his buddy for a spin in his green Hummer, which he has even converted to run as a hybrid vehicle since he bought it.

And it was a funny sight to see as the tall boxer attempted to fit himself inside his idol's car, with his head appearing to almost poke a hole in the canvas ceiling as the Total Recall star fit in the driver's seat with perfect ease.
The pair of bulky men enjoyed a good giggle and exchange of words as they soaked up the Los Angeles sun and played with the giant four-wheeled toy.

After the man-date, they added fuel to their growing bromance by gushing via Twitter about how much they enjoyed hanging out with each other.





*Buddies: Arnie enthusiastically shared a snap of he and his friend by his car, saying 'Great to see you today @Klitschko!'*





*Mind the ceiling! The 6'6 heavyweight could barely fit in Arnold's green Hummer*


----------



## Curt James (Nov 9, 2013)

'Great to see you today @Klitschko!' Arnold reminisced, posting a happy snap of the two muscular fellows by the green hummer.
And Wladimir was quick to reply.

'@Schwarzenegger Great seeing u again my man. Ur constant inspiration to millions around the world! #inspiration' he wrote, obviously on cloud nine after mingling with his idol.

The boxing heavyweight made his admiration for the great Arnie very clear in a recent Twitter snap he shared with the world, in which he tried to emulate one of the Governator's famous poses.

'Ish ... Lol. Trying to catch u since I'm 12,' wrote the athlete.





*His idol? Wladimir recently showed his appreciation for Arnold by posting a Twitter snap trying to emulate one of the bodybuilder's infamous poses*

And the feeling was mutual, apparently, with Arnold tweeting back his own attempt at recreating one of 37-year-old Wladimir's very own poses, captioning it: 'Great shot! It?s fantastic to see one of my favorite champions nailing my pose. Right back at you.'

Wladimir is also known for his romance with actress Hayden, and the pair finally confirmed their engagement in October after she had been spotted with a giant ring on her finger.

Meanwhile, the big boxer continues to follow in the footsteps of his hero, Arnie, as he too tries his hand at acting.

His latest movie, Pain&Gain, was released in April and it stars Mark Wahlberg and Dwayne Johnson as bodybuilders caught in a kidnapping scheme that goes wrong.





*'Trying to catch you since I was 12!' Wladimir Klitschko shared a snap with Arnold via Twitter in which he tried to emulate one of his famous poses*





*'Right back at you!' Arnold Schwarzenegger was quick to reply to his idol, saying that he too thought highly of him*





*Sorry can I plz have the one of Wladimir and Hayden P too? Thx!*

From *Pro boxer Wladimir Klitschko towers over idol Arnold Schwarzenegger as pair take hummer for a spin | Mail Online*


----------



## Curt James (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## sewardfitness (Mar 15, 2014)

arrny will always be the greatest


----------



## Curt James (Mar 15, 2014)

sewardfitness said:


> arrny will always be the greatest



^^^^ Agreed! 

Arnold Schwarzenegger seemed to be on TV all the time back in the day. Good to see him in theaters again! Looking forward to his new film, Sabotage, on March 28th. 

Here's a look _back!_






Just the Arnold portion, in three parts: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4OXujrjcRk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5CUG06OOE0A

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2AiLbpkngA

And the full episode, airdate November 13, 1979:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ict7Gr19rDY#t=182


----------



## Curt James (Mar 19, 2014)

Arnold wrote...

If you aren't following the Yahoo Movies Instagram, start. I am in charge and taking you from my workout to the Sabotage MOVIE premiere. Come with me if you want to... have fun: http://instagram.com/yahoomovies​
*http://instagram.com/yahoomovies*






*http://instagram.com/schwarzenegger*


----------



## Curt James (Mar 28, 2014)

Support Aaaahhhhhhnold! See Sabotage ASAP!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HDArXZgrsE


----------



## Curt James (Jun 14, 2014)

I loved Sabotage, but Rotten Tomatoes has it at just 20%. #### Rotten Tomatoes. >:-(

In more current events...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2nqbDoH_W4


----------



## Curt James (Jun 14, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7w-XcL2v10


----------



## Curt James (Jun 14, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRYiYMGtc8U


----------



## Curt James (Jun 14, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgG2qlVM6Fw


----------



## Curt James (Jun 14, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGZPkGL_lvc


----------



## keenkig (Jul 4, 2014)

How 'bout a Pumping Iron: Senior edition with Arnold, Lou, and Dave Draper to name a few:


----------



## Curt James (May 19, 2015)

*Arnold on his killer Snapchat game!*

*Arnold Schwarzenegger on His Killer Snapchat Game and Blowing Sh*t Up for Charity*

By Jeff Sneider 
May 19, 2015 





Arnold Schwarzenegger takes a selfie (Getty Images)

*Social media ?has been very good? for reaching fans, the star of ?Terminator: Genisys? and ?Maggie? tells TheWrap*

After filming the blockbusters ?Terminator: Genisys? and the intimate indie ?Maggie,? international superstar Arnold Schwarzenegger is returning his attention to After-School All-Stars, a program that helps at-risk youth.

Schwarzenegger recently teamed with Omaze, a company that raffles off one-of-a-kind experiences with celebrities, on an action-packed promo to support After-School All-Stars, which helps young people stay safe, happy and healthy as they pursue higher education and careers that give back to the community.

Those who donate to the Omaze campaign are automatically entered to win a chance to ?blow sh*t up with Arnold Schwarzenegger,? who has always held education near and dear to his heart, having led the Prop 49 initiative in 2002 that raised nearly $500 million for California after-school programs before he became governor.

Schwarzenegger has been particularly adept at navigating social media to get his message across, and TheWrap recently named him one of its 13 Hollywood stars killing it on Snapchat. At 67 years young, he has stayed ahead of the social media curve thanks to his right-hand man Daniel Ketchell, who was a fresh-out-of-college staffer when Schwarzenegger took office and has been with him ever since.





Arnold Schwarzenegger Snapchat

?Arnold has been a marketing expert for basically his whole life, from spreading bodybuilding to selling movies overseas, so he always wants to connect with people in new ways,? Ketchell told TheWrap. ?It?s honestly the best time giving him the tools and letting him show his personality and message directly to his fans with no filter.?

Schwarzenegger took time out of his busy schedule of blowing stuff up in a tank to speak to TheWrap Tuesday about his social media prowess and how his fans have the power to change the lives of at-risk youth.

*Is social media a valuable tool to get people involved in charity?*

I think it?s a very effective way of raising money. When you have a charity like this, or a program you?re passionate about, the #1 thing you work on is raising money, because there are experts who handle the organizational part. We have the private sector, the non-profit sector and the public sector working together and hopefully we?ll raise a lot of money like we did last year. We have fun and let people live out their dream. They meet me, we have breakfast, we work out, we take photographs and then I take them out to the ranch and blow things up. It?s another way of raising $1 million to $2 million.

*You?re on Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, Snapchat and Periscope. What?s your favorite platform to use?*

It depends what it is for, but Snapchat has been one of the things that has been very good. Reddit too. After a screening of ?Maggie,? we did a selfie line where people who thought they?d never take a picture with me can now take a selfie with me. I?m having a great time with social media. Some like it and some don?t. I happen to like it.

*Are your kids ever embarrassed about your presence on social media? Have you converted any of your friends?*

No, the kids like it. And a lot of people get encouraged by my age [to join social media]. They know I?m not a genius when it comes to all this technology, and they say, ?well if he can do it and he uses it, maybe we should do it too.?

*Do you feel like a viral video starring a celebrity blowing things up is practically required to get people involved in charity these days?*

I know George Clooney has gone out and had dinner with somebody and raised money with a nice, quiet evening and a photo op. Everyone does it a different way. People know me as kind of the action star, and how many actors or people have their own M47 tank? I used to drive an American tank when I was in the Austrian army and they handed it over when it was outdated. They wanted to destroy the tanks completely but they shipped this one over and I drive it around. It works 100 percent! My kids? friends, every time we did an action scene, they said, ?make sure you?re gonna be on the set when your Daddy blows things up.? It was kind of Christmas for them, so I think people would enjoy driving around and crushing things in a tank.

*You said that most people know you as an action star, but your new movie, ?Maggie,? shows you in a very different light. How did you use social media to promote a smaller indie film like that one, and is it any different than the social media strategy for a big movie like ?Terminator: Genisys??*

We had a Reddit screening, that was really a huge success. It?s funny, when I told the studio about it, they said, ?I don?t know if this will work, let us get back to you.? I said, ?there is no getting back to me. This is what we?re doing. I already told the Reddit people.? With ?Terminator,? we?ve already been out there with posters and trailers. I feel very strongly about going directly to our audience and not having to worry about holding a press conference. The media is great ? I?m a creation of the media ? but the downside is that you can?t always get the information out the way you want because they have their own idea of what they want to promote. You want to push the after-school program #1 and they want to write about something else, like ?Terminator.? This is the power of social media.

From *http://www.thewrap.com/arnold-schwa...snapchat-game-and-blowing-sht-up-for-charity/*


----------



## Curt James (Jan 1, 2016)

6764 Hollywood Blvd. is the location of Arnold Schwarzenegger's Hollywood Star.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Curt James (Jan 14, 2017)

I really hoped this movie had been a hit.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## Arnold (Jan 18, 2017)

blast from the past, thread started in 2011!


----------



## Curt James (Jan 19, 2017)

^^^ Yup! November 12, 2011, so more than five years ago. Time flies! Here was the first post in the thread. Answer is, of course, Jingle All the Way!



Curt James said:


> Look at the image below. Guess the movie's name. First correct answer gets repped.
> 
> Do it for fun or for the green dots (or both)! Here's the first image. What's the movie's title?


----------



## landmark.mendy (Feb 16, 2017)

So my first post here goes for Arnold! Love Jingle All the Way.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 26, 2017)

landmark.mendy said:


> So my first post here goes for Arnold! Love Jingle All the Way.



Wishing you a belated welcome, landmark.mendy!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 26, 2017)

Look at the image below. Guess the movie's name. First correct answer gets repped. 

Do it for fun or for the green dots (or both)! Here's the image. What's the movie's title?


----------



## Curt James (May 14, 2017)

1984's Terminator, of course! ^^^ 

L-R: Paul Winfield as Lieutenant Ed Traxler, Lance Henriksen as Detective Hal Vukovich


----------



## Curt James (May 14, 2017)

*"Conan the Barbarian" at 35: How Darth Vader Helped Arnold Schwarzenegger Beat the Muscle Man Stereotype*

By Susan King
May 13, 2017

Arnold Schwarzenegger's films have grossed $1.9 billion in North America. Among his classics are James Cameron?s 1984's "The Terminator"; 1991's "The Terminator 2: Judgment Day"; and 1994's "True Lies," as well as such hits as 1987's "Predator" and 2012's "The Expendables 2."

His movie catch phrases such as "I'll be back"; "Hasta la Vista, Baby"; and "Get to the chopper" have become part of the pop culture lexicon.

Schwarzenegger even served as the Governor of California from 2003 to 2011. And has recently has gone mano y mano in a Twitter feud with President Trump. Guess who won?

But would he have been as big a star - let alone as governor - without his breakout role in John Milius? "Conan the Barbarian"? The violent, erotic R-rated sword-and-fantasy adventure based on the stories of 1930?s pulp fiction writer Robert E. Howard opened in 1,400 theaters on May 14, 1982. Though reviews were decidedly mixed ? _Variety_ stated of Schwarzenegger?s performance that ?the actor has a minimum of dialog and fails to convey much about the character through his actions? ? the film muscled its way to the top of the box office charts in its first week.

And a star was born.

?Conan? earned $39.1 million ranking No. 17 for the year, out grossing such classics as ?Blade Runner,? ?The Road Warrior? and John Carpenter?s ?The Thing.? And thanks to cable and video, ?Conan? gained more fans, spawning the sequel ?Conan the Destroyer? two years later. 

But the Austrian-born seven time Mr. Olympia was certainly not an overnight sensation. In fact, he was just shy of 35 when ?Conan? made him the hot property du jour.

Schwarzenegger had debuted in ?Hercules in New York,? a film he admitted regretting making. The low-budget 1969 comedy finds Zeus sending his son to the Big Apple. Because his Austrian accent was as thick as his muscles, he was dubbed ? though DVD?s of ?Hercules? have the Schwarzenegger audio track. He?s even billed as ?Arnold Strong, Mr. Universe.? The billing was a play on the name of his co-star comedian Arnold Stang.

After playing a deaf mute hitman in Robert Altman?s 1973 ?The Long Goodbye,? audiences first heard his own voice in Bob Rafelson?s underrated 1976 ?Stay Hungry,? in which he charmed as body builder who plays the fiddle. He earned a Golden Globe for best newcomer.

He became something of a household name in the acclaimed ?Pumping Iron,? a 1977 docudrama which mainly focuses on Schwarzenegger, who at one point in the film, uses two women as his barbells.

?Pumping Iron? was a hit, but the notoriety didn?t help seem to help Schwarzenegger?s acting career. He guest starred on ABC?s ?The Streets of San Francisco? and ?The San Pedro Beach Bums? in 1977 and appeared with Kirk Douglas and Ann-Margret in the forgettable 1979 comedy ?The Villain.? He also played body builder Mickey Hargitay in the CBS 1980 TV movie ?The Jayne Mansfield Story? with Loni Anderson.

And then came ?Conan the Barbarian.?

Though the role doesn?t allow him to display his wick sense of humor, it fit Schwarzenegger like his character?s well-worn sandals.

The tale of a young barbarian warrior who sets out to avenge the death of his parents has something for everyone-violence, sex, mythology, dark and thrilling action sequences, giant snakes, soaring score by Basil Poledouris and Milius? bad-to-the-bone direction.

And of course, there is Schwarzenegger?s perfectly sculpted body and charisma.

Schwarzenegger prepared for the role with the same determination which earned him the Mr. Universe title at the age of 20. He began working with famed Hollywood vocal coach to improve his speech. And once he got on the set in Spain with Milius, the two worked on his delivery to the point that some of the actor?s longer speeches in the film were rehearsed over 40 times each.

Still, Conan?s notorious speech: ?Crush your enemies, see them driven before you, and go hear the lamentation of their women!? is far from perfect
Casting Tony Award-winner and voice of Darth Vader, James Earl Jones, as Thulsa Doom, the leader of the snake cult who brutally murdered Conan?s parents, and Max von Sydow as King Osric, was a stroke of genius because they offered acting and speech tips.

Schwarzenegger went through an 18-month training regime with body builder Franco Columbu which included running and lifting weights, as well as rope climbing, riding and swimming. For three months, he also worked two hours a day with an 11-pound broadsword. Schwarzenegger shed 30 pounds off his 240-pound frame giving him the more athletic look Millius wanted.

Legendary Terry Leonard (?Raiders of the Lost Ark?) was the stunt coordinator on the film; Schwarzenegger and his co-stars Sandahl Bergman and Gerry Lopez ended up doing most of their own stunts.

Several famed body builders-turned-actors such as Steve Reeves (?Hercules?) and Hargitay (?The Love of Hercules?) found it next to impossible to break out of the sword-and-sandal adventures.

But Schwarzenegger beat the odds. He made ?Conan the Destroyer? in 1984 and 1985?s ?Red Sonja,? but that all changed with the success of ?The Terminator.?

The superstar has never forgotten what ?Conan the Barbarian? did for him, career describing the movie as ?God?s gift to [my] career.?

From *http://variety.com/2017/film/news/a...onan-the-barbarian-35-anniversary-1202422888/*


----------



## TripleOvertime (May 14, 2017)

Cool thread curt.  I remember reading through it a few years back!


----------



## Curt James (May 23, 2017)

TripleOvertime said:


> Cool thread curt.  I remember reading through it a few years back!



Thanks, TripleOvertime!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Zh1qDVfPa0


----------



## Arnold (May 23, 2017)




----------



## Curt James (May 29, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJsvR_gSEjg


----------



## Curt James (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## TripleOvertime (Sep 1, 2017)

Hell yeah.  Love this thread.


----------



## Curt James (Sep 5, 2017)

TripleOvertime said:


> Hell yeah.  Love this thread.



Arnold was like a father to me growing up. lol It may sound stupid, but I didn't have a bigger hero than The Oak. My grandmother raised me and besides my 5th grade teacher, Ahnuld was the biggest male role model in my childhood. Yeah, I love this thread, too.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Nov 12, 2017)

I need more picture before guess


----------

